# Methoxetamine? Anyone Research It Yet?



## sven deisel (Feb 22, 2011)

was wondering if anyone has tried this out? i have a couple g's on the way and was wondering how it stood up against k mg for mg, is it the same is weaker or stronger?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 23, 2011)

We are all hoping for good results with this chemical ... I have been informed that some members here have obtained the RC at hand but there is no reports here. Do you have experience with K .... ? You could be the first !!


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 23, 2011)

me and k have been together for a couple decades almost. should be here by the weekend so ill be sure to let ya know. cross your fingers


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice brother ... I am very happy about this as I am a big K fan .... so I am very curious how this is going to stock up.
I like hight dosages of K and am interested in reaching the same/similar quasars with methoxetamine ... how is your purity.
Is it from a reliable vendor you have conducted business with for some time now ??

I am so excited about your testing ... subbed


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 23, 2011)

this will be my first time dealing with were it is comeing from. but they came referred to me and was very promt. sent payment and in 3 hrs had a tracking number. i know my reg vendors are dropping like flys seems like.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya I know what you are saying.
I have recently checked a couple of old
vendors for that compound and websides
are not online at the moment.
So keep your vendors safe !!

Good luck in your study ... can't wait to read it !


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I should be getting mine anyday now.


----------



## Daath (Feb 23, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> I should be getting mine anyday now.


Still waiting huh? How long has it been? I'm curious to see if they come through.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard of a few receiving.... although none of them I know personally. A few who've took the plunge in ordering these fairly new compounds have yet to receive. I do hope the mg power matches up the ketamine as well as the delightful after taste


----------



## boabbymac (Feb 23, 2011)

have taken doses upto 100mg in 1 line omfg my laptop was fucking talking too me my room was like a club!!
ive also combined 40mg 4-meo-pcp and 50mg methoxetamine and that was a very enlightful trip learnt alot saw alot and i now have the ambition too gte my buisness started!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2011)

100mg line! Damn my room would simultaneously combust if such a dose was contemplated


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you are contemplating ... 

Dissolving .... ahh ...

[video=youtube;t642gZK322M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t642gZK322M[/video]


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> Still waiting huh? How long has it been? I'm curious to see if they come through.


Yes, been about 2 weeks 3days.  so after 3 weeks im filing a claim


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah. Throw them a minor complaint and they should address things


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 23, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yeah. Throw them a minor complaint and they should address things


Well the only people who have got their order are the ones in europe. So well shall see how this plays out


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Custom's couldn't be that obtrusive


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 23, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Custom's couldn't be that obtrusive


No joke, No joke


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 24, 2011)

mine is coming from inside the states. it tracks as half way here. should be showing up by friday. i cant wait tripping isnt tripping without a nice fat rail to set it all off


----------



## `Dave (Feb 24, 2011)

Cant wait to try this


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Within the states you say 

Quite nifty you are


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah i also have a very good domestic mxe source. Grade a product, all at normal price.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone is sure advancing in the RC scheme of things


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

I've researched it, I possess it, I have high hopes for it.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 24, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Someone is sure advancing in the RC scheme of things


Yeah, i have a whole arsenal. Next psychedelic i want to try is 2cb fly


----------



## NP88 (Feb 24, 2011)

would anyone be so kind as to share a methoxetamine vendor through pm? After doing some research on the substance, I'm intrigued.


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 24, 2011)

so keeper does it have that wonderfull drip? i want to try 1 of the dox's next. doc coming in first place.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 24, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> Yeah, i have a whole arsenal. Next psychedelic i want to try is 2cb fly


2c-b fly is practically the same. You just get more mileage for your buck ... I rather stick with the oldie but goody


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 24, 2011)

Its after learning more about this chemical that I wish I posted more frequently on this board so I would be taken more seriously.  If anyone wants to trade a source for this chem for a 2C or Meph source in the US I would be much obliged.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Its not so much about post count. Someone can post a 1000 post full of off topic randomness and other BS ramblings. Its more about etiquette and know how 

But greetings new one


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 25, 2011)

oh yeah tracking says coming to a mailbox near me today. to bad the mail comes so late here. but i will have answer come about 1am tonite when i get home from work


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 25, 2011)

ndanger are you saying 2 c b fly is as good if not better than doc?


----------



## Illumination (Feb 25, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> Yeah, i have a whole arsenal. Next psychedelic i want to try is *2cb* fly


is ok...i preferred 2 ce...and really miss dpt...but dmt is king

Namaste'


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 25, 2011)

how is that dpt? i had ordered some and then by the time i went to send a western union number they had closed there doors. i miss btmg


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 25, 2011)

DPT is fucking awesome and I hope Ndanger isn't saying 2C-B-FLY is better then DOC. 2C-B-FLY is one of my least favorite 2Cs and DOC is the best DOx.....


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 25, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Its not so much about post count. Someone can post a 1000 post full of off topic randomness and other BS ramblings. Its more about etiquette and know how
> 
> But greetings new one


Then I guess I'll just have to be patient and polite. This stuff looks very exciting to me as the overall complete lack of k in my circle in the last year and a half needs a changing. 

Has anyone researched it with any stims ala the ever popular Calvin Klein?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 25, 2011)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Then I guess I'll just have to be patient and polite. This stuff looks very exciting to me as the overall complete lack of k in my circle in the last year and a half needs a changing.
> 
> Has anyone researched it with any stims ala the ever popular Calvin Klein?


[video=youtube;SzYRvaD-xkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzYRvaD-xkQ[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> DPT is fucking awesome and I hope Ndanger isn't saying 2C-B-FLY is better then DOC. 2C-B-FLY is one of my least favorite 2Cs and DOC is the best DOx.....


Never did I interchange the coolness of 2c-b-fly over DOC. That would cry blasphemy straight from the sweat of a chemist test tube


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 26, 2011)

be carefull with this 1. onset is very very slow seems liked to me. the duration is hours i would sum it up as a k, coke hybrid strangely leaning toward the coke'ish side


----------



## boabbymac (Feb 26, 2011)

well me and my gf took all in all 100mg methoxetamine each and 100mg 4-meo-pcp telling you shit got crazy.
seemed l;ike we were never going too come up but ooo christ i went to try plug in the xbox for my mum bfs lil boy and that was a challenge kept turning the tv off couldnt see a fucking thing,thinking capacity was good but i jus wasnt able too co-ordinate my brain too my limbs,everytime i went too stand up i fell down was really good thoughg the gf really enjoyed herself also although was a bit confused too say the least through out the trip.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow that is very weird .... please describe the *'coke like*' effect .... I fail to comprehend how a _*dissociative can do this*_ ... very interesting and thank you for the update.

Boba ... you are describing an _anesthetic like feeling_ .... throughout your body .... blurring in the peripheral vision .... correct ?

I am wondering how the *M HOLE* is like.



Hmmm *M-HOLE *.... that's a new word ... !


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 26, 2011)

m-hole i like that. i kinda wish it was short acting like k. as like k in the 200mg range while eating a 10 strip. but i like frightening places. you would realy have to commit to going that far with a m-hole


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 26, 2011)

I do not find k-holes frightening ... that is MY destination for M but I do understand 
a certain discomfort in prolonged duration ... as per M use.
I am interested in intensity at peak.

U know ... that digital place ... ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I do not find k-holes frightening ... that is MY destination for M but I do understand
> a certain discomfort in prolonged duration ... as per M use.
> I am interested in intensity at peak.
> 
> U know ... that digital place ... ?


Do U know... that physical place... ?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Do U know... that physical place... ?


I am disassociated from that place at this moment.


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 26, 2011)

i dont find anything frightening about k either. but you give 200mgs of k to a normal person and they will be frightened. esp on top of a 10 strip of cid. i am going to research the hole tonite


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 26, 2011)

how on earth would you be able to see what the hell it is your doing while on lsd let alone try to get a baggie of powder weight it out and rail that shit would be able to do that


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> how on earth would you be able to see what the hell it is your doing while on lsd let alone try to get a baggie of powder weight it out and rail that shit would be able to do that


 Anybody mildly experienced with formidable hallucinogens... ?


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Anybody mildly experienced with formidable hallucinogens... ?


Sir, I would never injest a illegal substance.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Sir, I would never inject a illegal substance.


Sir, I believe you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Sir, I believe you're in the wrong thread.


Sir i believe your mistaken. In my world K and L are legal 24/7 in "my world"


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Sir i believe your mistaken. In my world K and L are legal 24/7 in "my world"


 Sir, I believe you are mistaken, contradicting yourself, and have grammar issues.


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Sir, I believe you are mistaken, contradicting yourself, and have grammar issues.


Excuse my grammer but i have to highly legal drugs coursing me


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Excuse my grammer but i have to highly legal drugs coursing me


 Excuse my grammar sir, but I have a dozen highly legal, and also highly illegal, drugs coursing through me.


----------



## Daath (Feb 26, 2011)

Something stinks...

I'm hoping time pops up again with some word of mxe. I fear, however, this will not be the case.  Third "time's" the charm?


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 26, 2011)

Still waiting...  However i did contact my vendor. My order is getting re shipped monday. So... im still hopeing to get my 1st package then i shall have 2g of mxe at my disposal for only 25$!

Well may your Legals and Illegals take you to a high world of peace


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Daath said:


> Something stinks...
> 
> I'm hoping time pops up again with some word of mxe. I fear, however, this will not be the case.  Third "time's" the charm?




Brava! +rep on the excellent wordplay.


----------



## Daath (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Brava! +rep on the excellent wordplay.


Thank you, good sir! And me running quite sleep deprived after a night of failed prankery.


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like that but i cant on my phone


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Daath said:


> Thank you, good sir! And me running quite sleep deprived after a night of failed prankery.


 Oh my. How ostentatious of you.  As if you're a harlequinade!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Daath said:


> Something stinks...
> 
> I'm hoping time pops up again with some word of mxe. I fear, however, this will not be the case.  Third "time's" the charm?


 I agree Daath... This thread is rife with tomfoolery! Something is afoot....


----------



## Daath (Feb 26, 2011)

Heheh, I had to go look that one up.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Once more my dear consort in psychonautical profundity. What do you mean sir.


----------



## Daath (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Once more my dear consort in psychonautical profundity. What do you mean sir.


Sorry. Sleep deprived. 

I had to go look up this word: harlequinade


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## Daath (Feb 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Sorry.


Apologies are unnecessary my good friend. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 9, 2011)

wonder if mxe can be smoked?


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 14, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> how is that dpt? i had ordered some and then by the time i went to send a western union number they had closed there doors. i miss btmg


 I can point you towards a US based DPT supplier, I haven't been to this site for a long time, but I am extremely RC knowledgable. I am sure ndngrspecimen and shepj remember me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course I remember your crazy streaks well. Who couldn't since being a member of '09. You went on some adventures that nearly rivaled the infamous K-HOLE or Death Paralyzation Realization as I like to call it 

Can't treat other analogues as Ketamine. You could do them in small amounts. But as far as shooting these things up you better be well equipped with mathematical anesthiology....per body weight and dose provided. Its no joke. A K Hole can be a permanent one if you want to act foolishly!


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 14, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Of course I remember your crazy streaks well. Who couldn't since being a member of '09. You went on some adventures that nearly rivaled the infamous K-HOLE or Death Paralyzation Realization as I like to call it
> 
> Can't treat other analogues as Ketamine. You could do them in small amounts. But as far as shooting these things up you better be well equipped with mathematical anesthiology....per body weight and dose provided. Its no joke. A K Hole can be a permanent one if you want to act foolishly!


Yeah, I had quite a bad experience with 4-meo-pcp, don't really remember much from the experience, except me feeling retarded, time going by really fast, and then feeling like I was falling apart for a day or so. I did an extremely large dose rectally, and then redosed with a large dose.. Wasn't fond of that experience.. Haven't touched a NMDA antagonist since then..

Methoxetamine is making me wonder.. I ordered some, it seems extremely friendly, easily causes euphoria, and it can be controlled easily through snorting. Sounds great to me. Will report back on experience, only ordered half a gram, might've been too small of a shipment, but I've just read really good things about it since the order.. If I like it that much I guess I'll pick up 2g expedited.

I am going to take a AMT plunge either today or tomorrow, the impatient side of me says today, but the logical side of me says tomorrow because I'll be with friends tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 14, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I am going to take a AMT plunge either today or tomorrow, the impatient side of me says today, but the logical side of me says tomorrow because I'll be with friends tomorrow. What do you think?


 Best part of the post yet!  A lower dose today to get a feel and then you can get into it tomorrow.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Methoxy for the short vibed folks sounds really good and a true keeper. My test will come soon. If the drip is as insanely good as ketamine then call me John Lilly because I'm all over that shit like a slippery dolphin in full heat


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry no real drip to speak of


----------



## `Dave (Mar 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Methoxy for the short vibed folks sounds really good and a true keeper. My test will come soon. If the drip is as insanely good as ketamine then call me John Lilly because I'm all over that shit like a slippery dolphin in full heat


what ya on about!!! k drip is fukin disgusting lool you sure you been snorting k?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mxe drip is nasty also. Its handable though


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 17, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Mxe drip is nasty also. Its handable though


How bad??

I ordered .5g of MXE and it shipped Tuesday from Europe, have heard of this vendor arriving in the us in as little as 4 days. So, I think it is likely I may have it by Saturday (hoping!).
Do you think I ordered enough, or not nearly??

I at one time had a very high NMDA antagonist tolerance, as I already have a pretty high natural tolerance to begin with, and I abused DXM twice a week for 6-9 months about 1.5 years ago. At one time I needed at least 900mg to really trip and it lost its magic after awhile of continuously. I haven't done any in about 7 months, I don't know how long it takes to lower NMDA antagonism tolerance, do any of you guys have a clue? How low should my tolerance be if I have abstained from all dissociatives for 7 months, but had an extremely high tolerance prior??


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Cant reply i g2g but its rly not bad uf ur used to snorting. Last about 5 min tops. Just have a lil juice to slurp.

First drip is rly nasty. After that easy street.

Hell im prob making it seem worse than it really is


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Yeah, I had quite a bad experience with 4-meo-pcp, don't really remember much from the experience, except me feeling retarded, time going by really fast, and then feeling like I was falling apart for a day or so. I did an extremely large dose rectally, and then redosed with a large dose.. Wasn't fond of that experience.. Haven't touched a NMDA antagonist since then..
> 
> Methoxetamine is making me wonder.. I ordered some, it seems extremely friendly, easily causes euphoria, and it can be controlled easily through snorting. Sounds great to me. Will report back on experience, only ordered half a gram, might've been too small of a shipment, but I've just read really good things about it since the order.. If I like it that much I guess I'll pick up 2g expedited.
> 
> I am going to take a AMT plunge either today or tomorrow, the impatient side of me says today, but the logical side of me says tomorrow because I'll be with friends tomorrow. What do you think?


Let the logical side by your restritive mentor my friend 

Its not so much logic, but self control. We can go on about this for a while. But just hold off in which case you did. My question is why do it rectally; I know its a straight forward answer but some people have different reasons...and I want to touch bases with your's?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

`Dave said:


> what ya on about!!! k drip is fukin disgusting lool you sure you been snorting k?


Yes. Ketamine, I see the bottle and it reads as so... unless some stupid mad scientist is tampering with the ampules.... which he'll have to be pretty smart to switch them over in the first place. But enough with the ridiculous conspiracy theories. I received K and that's the wrap kid 

K drip is like a salty residue much like saline... if you've been placed in a hospital setting and be pinned to a IV then the stuff you feel coursign through your body and later through your throat is that salty taste. You better not be getting bunk K... The UK has a bad rap for destroying good drugs and disguising them as the best freshly baked ketamine dough


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> How bad??
> 
> I ordered .5g of MXE and it shipped Tuesday from Europe, have heard of this vendor arriving in the us in as little as 4 days. So, I think it is likely I may have it by Saturday (hoping!).
> Do you think I ordered enough, or not nearly??
> ...


You know how there is so much regimens for mdma health and serotonin reassesment. Well I wonder if there are things that can help a NMDA Syndrome stricten fellow


----------



## `Dave (Mar 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yes. Ketamine, I see the bottle and it reads as so... unless some stupid mad scientist is tampering with the ampules.... which he'll have to be pretty smart to switch them over in the first place. But enough with the ridiculous conspiracy theories. I received K and that's the wrap kid
> 
> K drip is like a salty residue much like saline... if you've been placed in a hospital setting and be pinned to a IV then the stuff you feel coursign through your body and later through your throat is that salty taste. You better not be getting bunk K... The UK has a bad rap for destroying good drugs and disguising them as the best freshly baked ketamine dough


lol dude ive seen more ketamine than you could ever imagine hahaha bunk ketamine  ur just a freak k drip is horrrribleeee


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah you probably have marbles of K going down your throat like a defunct throat lozengers 

Easy Tiger. Let that liver thrive some more


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

An I've seen more K than you Dave.  Dick sizing with K, that's a new one.  I'm not the biggest fan of K either, but it's not horrible.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> An I've seen more K than you Dave.  Dick sizing with K, that's a new one.  I'm not the biggest fan of K either, but it's not horrible.


Is it a small plant size pot pile or something like a landfill 

Is not great? Sometimes your choices surprise me Crypt!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

A room filled with phials my friend.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Someone was a vet assistant some time in the near past


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 18, 2011)

i remeber when k first hit getting 6 packs of ketaset for $100 i think i spent a year in a k-hole. but yeah nothing like a 10 strip and 1/4g rail of k. i wish mxe could do for tripping what k does


----------



## Daath (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i remeber when k first hit getting 6 packs of ketaset for $100 i think i spent a year in a k-hole. but yeah nothing like a 10 strip and 1/4g rail of k. i wish mxe could do for tripping what k does


Do compare!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuck ...
There is only ONE

[video=vimeo;5397395]http://vimeo.com/5397395[/video]


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Let the logical side by your restritive mentor my friend
> 
> Its not so much logic, but self control. We can go on about this for a while. But just hold off in which case you did. My question is why do it rectally; I know its a straight forward answer but some people have different reasons...and I want to touch bases with your's?


Well it's supposed to have like a 1.3x increase in potency that way, orally the come up is about 3 hours, where rectally it is about 1.5-2 hours. Rectally the bodyload is supposed to be greatly diminished and a lot smoother, also it is supposed to cut down on the nausea you will certainly have from this chemical (2ce is the same way, where rectally cuts down on nausea), I was still QUITE nauseated from the substance rectally, I probably would've puked from the dose I did orally..


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i remeber when k first hit getting 6 packs of ketaset for $100 i think i spent a year in a k-hole. but yeah nothing like a 10 strip and 1/4g rail of k. i wish mxe could do for tripping what k does


I heard MXE mixtures are usually great, does your experience dictate differently? Be careful though, I am pretty sure someone died from a MXE and MDAI combo (very high doses of both)


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 19, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> How bad??
> 
> I ordered .5g of MXE and it shipped Tuesday from Europe, have heard of this vendor arriving in the us in as little as 4 days. So, I think it is likely I may have it by Saturday (hoping!).
> Do you think I ordered enough, or not nearly??
> ...


it not that bad of a drip atall, k is worse imo. supposedly theres a limit on dxm, it loses it magic after 50+ trips. google "50 trips dxm". i read something of it on erowid.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> it not that bad of a drip atall, k is worse imo. supposedly theres a limit on dxm, it loses it magic after 50+ trips. google "50 trips dxm". i read something of it on erowid.


I know all about DXM and everything about it. That's not really true, it really depends on the person and body chemistry, how frequent the use was, and how long the person has since dosed. I know I've tripped on DXM at least 100 times. 50 times was just a approximation by William White.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

sup haddaway. im not saying mxe doesnt mix well. i found that it has a very nice effect with 20mg of jwh 037 out of the bubbler. made for an interesting body load. but if you do even a small amount of k while tripping the effects are so profound i rank them up there with dmt as far as the wave a magic wand in front of your eyes oev's but in a dif way. it takes you to whole nother place. the mxe does not have this effect. the mxe realy isnt anything like k imo it seems at least to me to more of body. it is very clear headed. i doubt it is even possable to get confused on. the only thing i find the same realy is the k shuffle and you cant even tell you have that till you try to walk. there is none off that drunken shrooming feeling


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> sup haddaway. im not saying mxe doesnt mix well. i found that it has a very nice effect with 20mg of jwh 037 out of the bubbler. made for an interesting body load. but if you do even a small amount of k while tripping the effects are so profound i rank them up there with dmt as far as the wave a magic wand in front of your eyes oev's but in a dif way. it takes you to whole nother place. the mxe does not have this effect. the mxe realy isnt anything like k imo it seems at least to me to more of body. it is very clear headed. i doubt it is even possable to get confused on. the only thing i find the same realy is the k shuffle and you cant even tell you have that till you try to walk. there is none off that drunken shrooming feeling


What has been the most you have snorted in a session?? What is your NMDA antagonist tolerance??


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

i never realy weighed any roughly 100 to 125mg's which imo wasnt any better than 50mgs just increased the shuffle effect


----------



## NP88 (Mar 19, 2011)

so mxe causes nausea when taken orally? I've been meaning to look into this substance... but not if its gonna make me puke!


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

i have done it orally. but i dont see it making you sick. but i may be dif. the only thing that realy mess with me to the point of puking is if i drink beer on shrooms


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

oops sorry ment to type havent done orally


----------



## NP88 (Mar 19, 2011)

i should be fine then too. I only puke on beer . Now just gotta work on getting me some...


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i never realy weighed any roughly 100 to 125mg's which imo wasnt any better than 50mgs just increased the shuffle effect


Have you done 100mg lines??


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Have you done 100mg lines??


i cant see railing 100mg lines... i just cant. 20mg is intense then bump up to 40 on your completly out of it.

but 100mg lines i want to see it before i believe it in text...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 19, 2011)

So no K hole like anomaly is NOT to be found .... U recon (as per your dosage) ?
Can you 'unplug/disassociate' in anyway ... ?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Man its hard to explain mxe.

Best way i can put it is it puts you in a physical world with music. It literally takes the music your listening to paints a image of it in your head and your literally ride the music waves... Its different. Its one of a kind


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

i have decades of party'en like a rock star under my belt but you can take what i type with a grain of salt. i have no need to prove anything to you. to you puffer no i dont find there is a hole to be had. in larger doses with eyes closed it becomes like you have no body and have to open them to feel like your there again but still your head is clear. i dont find that more is better. and a 100mg isnt the dose i reg take. i was just tryen to get to a hole and couldnt find 1. there is just nothing there for the mind


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> i cant see railing 100mg lines... i just cant. 20mg is intense then bump up to 40 on your completly out of it.
> 
> but 100mg lines i want to see it before i believe it in text...


As I have a high NMDA antagonist tolerance ( it was extremely high at one point, but as I haven't done one in 6-7 months, I am thinking it had to go down at least a good amount, but not really sure what it is at this point, will snort 25-30mg of MXE when I get it in and report back)
What is your tolerance to DXM, if you know?
But I have a feeling I'll end up taking a 100mg line of MXE.. You'll have to take my word for it if you do, because I don't think it'd be wise to take a video of myself doing that..

I mean I did 150mg 2ce orally 90-98% purity, as 20mg was quite active (my friends tripped hard from 20mg of the same batch), so I did 150mg of 2ce AND I took 4 hits of acid. I didn't trip that hard actually, but I have a very high natural tolerance to all substances, especially 5ht2a agonists (psychedelics), so I tend to do heroic doses of compounds frequently..


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

i would like to hear some other imupt do you find it clear headed time


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 19, 2011)

No not at all. All i could focus on was the music. I tried focusing on other things but that lasted like 5 secs then i would focus right back on the music.

Sorry to keep brining up music but it was the biggest part of the trip


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i have decades of party'en like a rock star under my belt but you can take what i type with a grain of salt. i have no need to prove anything to you. to you puffer no i dont find there is a hole to be had. in larger doses with eyes closed it becomes like you have no body and have to open them to feel like your there again but still your head is clear. i dont find that more is better. and a 100mg isnt the dose i reg take. i was just tryen to get to a hole and couldnt find 1. there is just nothing there for the mind


If there's a hole, I'll find it  TRUST ME. I WILL FIND IT IF IT EXISTS! Maybe not with the 500mg I'm receiving, but if I like the substance, I am buying at least 10g of it. I have a feeling I'll end up doing 300mg in a session at least (obviously not initially, but once I get acquainted with the strength of the compound, I will test the limits..)


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

Also, someone described it to me as ketamine+coke, which sounded unfounded, but I researched the compound a bit, and found it was a potent dopamine reuptake inhibitor, which makes a lot of sense with that comment.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

i might also add that a 100mg was after about 3g's of research it realy doesnt take much at first. and a 100 isnt any better than 30 or 40 imo. just impairs the abilty to walk more than being any more fucked up


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

as close as i can explain it it is very coke like but not in the seepy jittery way but in the euphorics of it


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

speedy i ment


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, i been trying to describe it for a week now. I cant grasp what i experienced. Its very complicated...


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i might also add that a 100mg was after about 3g's of research it realy doesnt take much at first. and a 100 isnt any better than 30 or 40 imo. just impairs the abilty to walk more than being any more fucked up


I can see that being true, but drugs effect people differently, so I will experiment as see what happens. 

What I'm thinking is that you did reach a breakthrough dose yet, and those 100mg was below a breakthrough, so it just seemed like 40mg intensified. I bet if you snorted a 150mg line you would get ejected into a M-hole.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

im not sure ild find it enjoyable at that high a dose. the medicine head effect would be to much. the body just feels to disconected. i like it alot but find it nothing like k sept for the k shuffle


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> im not sure ild find it enjoyable at that high a dose. the medicine head effect would be to much. the body just feels to disconected. i like it alot but find it nothing like k sept for the k shuffle


But they're both dissociating? What's the difference with ket??


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

ket fucks you up in a mental way the mxe has none of that. at least not to myself. there is none of the confusion you can achive with k. it doesnt get you bent in the same way. you do k and it makes you feel like you cant walk right as with the mxe you dont have that feeling untill you try to walk and then its not realy a feeling your limbs just dont work


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> ket fucks you up in a mental way the mxe has none of that. at least not to myself. there is none of the confusion you can achive with k. it doesnt get you bent in the same way. you do k and it makes you feel like you cant walk right as with the mxe you dont have that feeling untill you try to walk and then its not realy a feeling your limbs just dont work


Seems like it's affinity for the NMDA receptor is less than ket, but it has a much higher dopamine reuptake inhibiton, and may also inhibit reuptake of serotonin to a lesser extent (pretty damn sure).. I wish it was a little more dissociating.. Maybe I'll mix some with a little DXM.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

i havent tried it but have heard it is very nice mixed with 4 meo pcp


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i havent tried it but have heard it is very nice mixed with 4 meo pcp


Fuck 4-meo-pcp, and I really shouldn't say that, but I took a ridiculous dose of it and had horrible after-effects.. That was also the only time I've ever tried 4-meo-pcp also. SO I just had a horrible experience, wasn't so bad at first (or I wouldn't of redosed rectally), but.. That was when my tolerance to dissociatives was high as hell, (1000mg DXM trips would satisfy me, but that was like 6 months ago) I had a report with the dosages written on RIU.. I forgot what the dosages were though.. Very, very high though. 

And I guess bad after-effects would happen with a lot of substances f you way over did it, but it just has never happened to me with DXM, so compared it wasn't nearly as good.. I've done huge doses of DXM with no consequences, I love the after-effects actually, especially if you have weed.

ALSO, important question, have you smoked marijuana on Methoxetamine, I would think that would double intensity and cause a M-hole much easier??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 19, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I know all about DXM and everything about it. That's not really true, it really depends on the person and body chemistry, how frequent the use was, and how long the person has since dosed. I know I've tripped on DXM at least 100 times. 50 times was just a approximation by William White.


 http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq/dxm_most.shtml#toc.7.6


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah i smoke all day so prety much everything i do is mixed with that. i also did it while on some L. nothing realy to write home about or at least not what i was looking for. so far the best was with ild say roughly 20mg of jwh-073 that had well to do. exellent body load and had me rather retarded. i havent tried with doc or any of the 2c-x's yet. but i will be sure to. i dont have time for doc tonite but maybe ill give it a go with some 4 aco dmt


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

How much do you like DOC?? I am getting some DOI in a couple days, only 10mg. Ever tried DOI??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 19, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> How much do you like DOC?? I am getting some DOI in a couple days, only 10mg. Ever tried DOI??


 I've tried them both.  I find DOI to be quite watered down compared to the rest, how about you? Is it on blotters or powder? I do love DOC. It may be my favorite.

Kind of answered a question I'm sure was directed at Sven.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

no i havent tried the doi. and crypt the doc is not on blotter. i dont realy trust what is it they are calling it these days ion exchange blotters


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> no i havent tried the doi. and crypt the doc is not on blotter. i dont realy trust what is it they are calling it these days ion exchange blotters


 I was talking to Haddaway.  But that's nice.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 20, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> no i havent tried the doi. and crypt the doc is not on blotter. i dont realy trust what is it they are calling it these days ion exchange blotters


I do, I've heard reliable reports about the tabs being legit. I think I know what website also, which is the SAME website who is sending me 10mg of DOI powder for FREE. (The reason is, I gave them a SOS referral and promised a trip report)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 20, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I do, I've heard reliable reports about the tabs being legit. I think I know what website also, which is the SAME website who is sending me 10mg of DOI powder for FREE. (The reason is, I gave them a SOS referral and promised a trip report)


 Damn. They won big in that situation! LMAO You did too though.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Well it's supposed to have like a 1.3x increase in potency that way, orally the come up is about 3 hours, where rectally it is about 1.5-2 hours. Rectally the bodyload is supposed to be greatly diminished and a lot smoother, also it is supposed to cut down on the nausea you will certainly have from this chemical (2ce is the same way, where rectally cuts down on nausea), I was still QUITE nauseated from the substance rectally, I probably would've puked from the dose I did orally..


Does ketamine make you nauseous?

That's what I'm really looking for!

As this can determine the drip and overall nausea that MXE or 4-MEO-PCP puts outs.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I've tried them both.  I find DOI to be quite watered down compared to the rest, how about you? Is it on blotters or powder? I do love DOC. It may be my favorite.
> 
> Kind of answered a question I'm sure was directed at Sven.


Okay, DOI may be watered down. But is it worthy for a 14 hr or so manic episode


----------



## boabbymac (Mar 20, 2011)

haddaway i just ordered 50mg DOI from the same vendor as you,i really cant wait.also waiting on another order coming through that includes 5mma,5g methylone,5g methoxetamine,2g 4-meo-pcp and a gram of phenazepam.ooooooooooooo im so excited!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Those are some products that in which case you'll need to clear your medicine cabinet and polish the shelves ever so gently... and lay them there in classifications 

You're going to be doing a lot of research huh


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I can see that being true, but drugs effect people differently, so I will experiment as see what happens.
> 
> What I'm thinking is that you did reach a breakthrough dose yet, and those 100mg was below a breakthrough, so it just seemed like 40mg intensified. I bet if you snorted a 150mg line you would get ejected into a M-hole.


 i dont have much experience with dissociatives but i railed 40 mgs of mxe and was thrust into what one could consider a m hole. i had my first go with k recently and id have to say this is a good bit stronger. it definitely grabbed me by surprise lol. with k it would take 70mgs to hit the hole, for me. also i wouldnt say k on coke more like less sedative thenk. but when it took full effect physical audio cev were very pronounced. luckily for me i have little tolerance for dissociatives so this may play a large factor ime.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> i dont have much experience with dissociatives but i railed 40 mgs of mxe and was thrust into what one could consider a m hole. i had my first go with k recently and id have to say this is a good bit stronger. it definitely grabbed me by surprise lol. with k it would take 70mgs to hit the hole, for me. also i wouldnt say k on coke more like less sedative thenk. but when it took full effect physical audio cev were very pronounced. luckily for me i have little tolerance for dissociatives so this may play a large factor ime.


So MXE packs a good punch. The dose taken is smaller too in comparison to ketamine 

40mg's and already stuck in that hole .... wow, definitely getting your money worth. I'll be trying MXE soon... say in about a week. From there I will write up a very detailed report dissecting both the effects of MXE and Ketamine. This will give a much lighted path as in to the formalties of MXE and the effects on the user


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

well let me also say i tripped on 300mgs of dxm the night before. more research needs to be done for more conclusive results. but i did mhole for around two hours! on 40 mgs, 20mgs back to back with about 30mins prelude to the hole. since i have both k and mxe you should be able to expect more in depth comparisons in the coming week.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> well let me also say i tripped on 300mgs of dxm the night before. more research needs to be done for more conclusive results. but i did mhole for around two hours! on 40 mgs, 20mgs back to back with about 30mins prelude to the hole. since i have both k and mxe you should be able to expect more in depth comparisons in the coming week.


 Now go do 800-900mg and see how much of a difference there is!


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Now go do 800-900mg and see how much of a difference there is!


 coming soon to a theater near you. its coming, but 600 will be the next targeted dose range. the after glow is time consuming lol


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> coming soon to a theater near you. its coming, but 600 will be the next targeted dose range. the after glow is time consuming lol


 Yeah my 750 afterglow lasted like 2 days! You shall enjoy 600 however


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

great two days of that! all in the name of research lol.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> great two days of that! all in the name of research lol.


 Just spread out your dmx use


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Just spread out your dmx use


big time! thats for sporadic use like alcohol.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> big time! thats for sporadic use like alcohol.


 Thats good thinking


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> well let me also say i tripped on 300mgs of dxm the night before. more research needs to be done for more conclusive results. but i did mhole for around two hours! on 40 mgs, 20mgs back to back with about 30mins prelude to the hole. since i have both k and mxe you should be able to expect more in depth comparisons in the coming week.


I'm sure of it 

But DXM really? Is is pure powder? Not the Triple C's or Cough Syrup rightttttttttttttttttttt......


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

lol delsym but dxm is the only active ingredient. i took the easiest option for that adventure


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> lol delsym but dxm is the only active ingredient. i took the easiest option for that adventure


 Thats what i use! Delsym orange. Its like 30mg per 10ml i think


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

careful its 30 per 5ml !!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah couldnt remember! Havnt dxm since hm late october i think it was


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> lol delsym but dxm is the only active ingredient. i took the easiest option for that adventure


Ah well took a bottle of robitussin and Triple C's once a long while ago... horrible experience. I felt sick and drowned out. I didn't feel me, my mind didn't know me, I was but a mere reflection without an identity. Not fun and it does a horrible job on your walking and speech skills.... which who knows those side effects could persist after use... if used regularly and heavily!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't think we even have Deslym here. Its illegal in this state I believe because it only contains DXM.... which is considered a drug in the big manuel of narcotics


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Don't think we even have Deslym here. Its illegal in this state I believe because it only contains DXM.... which is considered a drug in the big manuel of narcotics


 Go figure!


----------



## mightymiller (Mar 20, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Don't think we even have Deslym here. Its illegal in this state I believe because it only contains DXM.... which is considered a drug in the big manuel of narcotics


well next time your out of state take a look around a walmart or equivalent!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nah. DXM doesn't play well with me. I feel like a demon boy on it. I'll gladly take John Lilly's Ketamine any day though


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 20, 2011)

DXM has always responded real well for me, great euphoria, I guess the mass amounts of serotonin it releases agrees with me..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

DXM is in the middle of things.... so I either like to scrap off the top or bottom


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 20, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> DXM is in the middle of things.... so I either like to scrap off the top or bottom


 I hope this isn't a reference to the fact that in an order of NMDA antagonistic power their is a progression and that progression being DXM to Ketamine to PCP. You've mixed that up and put DXM in the middle before. Not hard to remember buddy.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 20, 2011)

i never realy gave dxm a try. something about robo tripping just strikes me as high schoolish. plus i cant even get myself to drink cough syrup even if i am dieing let alone for fun. is it any better in pure form?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 20, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i never realy gave dxm a try. something about robo tripping just strikes me as high schoolish. plus i cant even get myself to drink cough syrup even if i am dieing let alone for fun. is it any better in pure form?


Nah, just dont get the sickness as some due with the liquid base. 

DXM is not schoolish. just because its so easy accessible is why its done alot. dxm is a very powerful dissociative. Dont underestimate it


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 20, 2011)

Never believe you are above a substance. Especially not until you have tried it fairly and given it a good assessment. The term 'schoolish' is pretty 'high schoolish'.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 20, 2011)

im not bashing it. i just could never make myself drink a bottle of cough syrup. i cant even stand the smell of it. i never realy looked into it , haddaway has sparked my interest tho. just something about the smell of cough syrup and a dirty buzz comes to mind


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I hope this isn't a reference to the fact that in an order of NMDA antagonistic power their is a progression and that progression being DXM to Ketamine to PCP. You've mixed that up and put DXM in the middle before. Not hard to remember buddy.


You stand correct Mr. 

Don't know why I always misplace there equivocal power


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 22, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> im not bashing it. i just could never make myself drink a bottle of cough syrup. i cant even stand the smell of it. i never realy looked into it , haddaway has sparked my interest tho. just something about the smell of cough syrup and a dirty buzz comes to mind


I used to have a really good supplier, that sold pure DXM, 25g for 45 bucks. That site is gone, I think they may still be around, but they got too popular, and might've changed URLs. Not sure what happened exactly, need to find out.. Someone took 12g of DXM I had left (ex-gf), need to get it back, I just hope she didn't sell it...

DXM is probably one of my top 5 favorite drugs, I love the long duration, and the so called "hang over" afterwards is very enjoyable for me, especially with a hit of weed or two..
Anything you want to know about it?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

I can see myself taking pure powdered DXM. But not some syrup concoction that its main use is for cough suppressing. The side effects outweigh the goodness that comes out of the experience. And yes, there was once a good pure DXM supplier. Damn, why can't this vendors remain more hidden so only the elite can nibble from the top


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 22, 2011)

Because.. certain boards.. such as RC boards, are not picky enough in its member selection!!! Not to mention a lot aren't even selective in the slightest and have free board sign up!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

LHG is the fall of all things I tell you. The administrator has to really clean up, or he's gonna get his ass shaved royalely!

RC's should only fall onto the hands of people who know how to conduct proper research. And of course is of the right age to operate such heavy duty hallucinogenic machinery.

People just need to know when to shut up. But the curse of keeping a secret is too hard on these barron souls, its ridiculous!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> LHG is the fall of all things I tell you. The administrator has to really clean up, or he's gonna get his ass shaved royalely!
> 
> RC's should only fall onto the hands of people who know how to conduct proper research. And of course is of the right age to operate such heavy duty hallucinogenic machinery.
> 
> People just need to know when to shut up. But the curse of keeping a secret is too hard on these barron souls, its ridiculous!


LOL i just got banned from lhg today. Yeah i totally agree that place is so mislead and not kept up right


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

A strictly RC site must be run by someone with strict morale and code to the situations binding to the legality of such a "grey market" compound.

You can't go about it as if it was okay, and without repercussions. If thats the case a lot of the members will carry that "lasse faire" attitude with them, and the board will fall. That means there must be a gate at which some people are lead in and out, and kept out. I'm not trying to make this an elitest sort of privilege. But information on the wrong hands is a terrible burden. I'm glad you're out of LHG Timeismoney


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah i can see things go down quickly there however. Alot of money issues are being arised as we speak there. So any month they could possibly shut down


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

See. Improper handling of funds and open end talk about it. Not wise. Its all going to fall back on the adminstrator and mod's.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> See. Improper handling of funds and open end talk about it. Not wise. Its all going to fall back on the adminstrator and mod's.


Yeah i spoke up about it. here i will post link to it. the mod didnt like me speaking up and he took it to heart and got pissed. heres link

ok nvm about link. since i got banned they removed all my post also LOL


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. They sure work fast to remove a big mistake. Why couldn't he be smart and just correct it in the beginning. Lack of mastering the art of preperation and withering on the farro's of procrastination!

But its best that you didn't bring that link here. We want to keep the good vibes here at RIU


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

im not 

RIU HS <3

Man life without RIU HS is crappy!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep. It was down most of yesterday I believe. Time was slow, LSD type slow, but without the visuals and mind expansion


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, i broke up all my weed i got so bored and weighed it.

1g of smoking weed (stems gone) left  need to go more soon.

speaking of lsd i lost a hit a friend gave to me!! So pissed off


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Break of weed with seeds and stems? Huh. They still make that stuff lols... sorry, but in Cali. that stuff is like instinct. Cali. days of nickle damn weed


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Break of weed with seeds and stems? Huh. They still make that stuff lols... sorry, but in Cali. that stuff is like instinct. Cali. days of nickle damn weed


You get bud with no stems? Curious and curiouser


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Buds, just fluffy, colorful hairy buds. That's why local rappers talked about it so much... or they used to anyways


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Buds, just fluffy, colorful hairy buds. That's why local rappers talked about it so much... or they used to anyways


Your going to have to show me a pic of a stemless bud yo!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey NDA .... what are you doing sitting under this Dame ??







I just noticed this !!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, its N avy creepin!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried to tell our dear friend KillerBudz about the dangers of LHG..... but would he listen?  NO.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I tried to tell our dear friend KillerBudz about the dangers of LHG..... but would he listen?  NO.


*in a british aceent* Have you gone mad..?


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 22, 2011)

I wasn't going to say youknowwho just because I don't like mentioning them on boards like this.. That just means more unexperienced kids going on there and signing up, I mean I like youknowwho for what it is.. I can find pretty good people on it, you just have to know how to pick and choose and be smart..

EDIT: Perhaps you guys should just edit the abbreviation out, that is just making the exact problem you guys are complaining about worse..


----------



## NP88 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ive only looked at LHG about 3 times. They have some usefull information, but the majority seems like noobs (like me) asking a question about an RC, or where to get an RC. They do seem to have a list of legit vendors of legals RCs, which could be useful if one is looking to save money. I have no interest in any of those, however


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 22, 2011)

Too much talk about that board. It's too easy to find as it is. Lets get back to MXE. I just ordered 5g from Europe. Can't wait to test it. My only experience with dissociatives so far has been DXM (Zicam unfortunately ) Biggest dose was about 1000mg which I believe to have been a 4th plat experience. I'm looking for an experience simillar to that. Ket is impossible to find in my circle, so it's out of the question for the time being. Like Puffer says, I want to be unplugged. Will MXE do this for me? The reports I've read have varied, from low doses acting like GHB, to a morphine like high. I really just want complete dissociation or something close. Haddaway, you said something about finding an "M hole" have you found it yet? What was the dose?


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 22, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> Too much talk about that board. It's too easy to find as it is. Lets get back to MXE. I just ordered 5g from Europe. Can't wait to test it. My only experience with dissociatives so far has been DXM (Zicam unfortunately ) Biggest dose was about 1000mg which I believe to have been a 4th plat experience. I'm looking for an experience simillar to that. Ket is impossible to find in my circle, so it's out of the question for the time being. Like Puffer says, I want to be unplugged. Will MXE do this for me? The reports I've read have varied, from low doses acting like GHB, to a morphine like high. I really just want complete dissociation or something close. Haddaway, you said something about finding an "M hole" have you found it yet? What was the dose?


Unfortunately, I have not received my product yet, I received the product I ordered from the same vendor (in the UK, while I'm in the US) and they shipped both letters on the same day. I got the second letter (6-apb), but didn't get my 2methyl2butanol or methoxetamine yet, I expect it tomorrow. I WILL precede with experiments the second I get it. Just want a experimental stage where I experiment with low doses, as I have no idea what my NMDA antagonist tolerance is at the moment (as I've mentioned), but trust me, if there's a M-hole, I'll find it, and I'm pretty sure I'll find it.. I am very excited, I LOVE dissociatives, I mean, damn.. I might like them better than 5ht2a agonists (psychedelics). I mean the OBEs are something I have never experienced from a psychedelic, especially the perfectly content feeling, I dont see dissociatives resulting in negative experiences as often as psychedelics (In my honest opinion, but everyone is different)

Heir: Do you have any MXE in your possession at the moment, or in the near future?


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have any at the moment. Sent payment via WU today. Should have just used Alert Pay...next time. ETA is like 1 week according to the European vendor. Seems to have really fast shipping times. Did you buy yours on sale? I ordered 5g for 110 euros. It was like 45% off. Do keep us updated!

I am beginning to like dissociatives more than pyschs as well. It's looking more and more like that is the kind of experience I am ultimately looking for with drugs. Completely unplugged. Mind completely disconnected from the body.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2011)

damn hadd that shit still isnt there. if you dont get it use the US guy. its a little more but imo worth it not to have to fuck with customs and he is jhonny on the spot youll have it in 3 days


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2011)

places like lhg. and all the blends and spice bullshit are going to be the end of rc's. well maybe not the end but some crazy laws im sure


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 23, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> damn hadd that shit still isnt there. if you dont get it use the US guy. its a little more but imo worth it not to have to fuck with customs and he is jhonny on the spot youll have it in 3 days


Would that happen to be the guy selling for $85 per gram, $300 for 5 grams? Kind of wishing I would have went with him now. Western Union fucked me. $30 to send to Europe!!! Is that about normal? I need to figure out how to use alert pay...


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah thats the guy. you will have a tracking number with in 2 hrs of payment. alertpay is easy goto wallmart and get prepaid visa and use that unless its some bullshit ass place that takes alertpay but not the creditcard way then u have to go threw other bullshit to load the account but i have only run into this once


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> damn hadd that shit still isnt there. if you dont get it use the US guy. its a little more but imo worth it not to have to fuck with customs and he is jhonny on the spot youll have it in 3 days


I don't think they shipped it out until the 16th/17th, so it hasnt been that long. (took a few days for them to ship)


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah but customs can be a real pain in the ass i have shit sitting in nyc for 2 weeks b4. wasnt checked or anything but just sitting there in limbo


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

Trust me, I've been through the same stuff.. The first letter I got from them (yesterday), was sealed shut with heavy duty tape, does that mean they looked inside or what??


----------



## `Dave (Mar 23, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> Too much talk about that board. It's too easy to find as it is. Lets get back to MXE. I just ordered 5g from Europe. Can't wait to test it. My only experience with dissociatives so far has been DXM (Zicam unfortunately ) Biggest dose was about 1000mg which I believe to have been a 4th plat experience. I'm looking for an experience simillar to that. Ket is impossible to find in my circle, so it's out of the question for the time being. Like Puffer says, I want to be unplugged. Will MXE do this for me? The reports I've read have varied, from low doses acting like GHB, to a morphine like high. I really just want complete dissociation or something close. Haddaway, you said something about finding an "M hole" have you found it yet? What was the dose?


what you need is a half gram line of k haha


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my .5g of methoxetamine, will research into this substance perhaps tomorrow..


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 23, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I got my .5g of methoxetamine, will research into this substance perhaps tomorrow..


Awesome, can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

It's been a few days, and I've been lethargic and irritable. These impedances are a result of either withdrawal or data overload. The latter is more likely.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> It's been a few days, and I've been lethargic and irritable. These impedances are a result of either withdrawal or data overload. The ladder is more likely.


Did you try it?


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Did you try it?


As that statement would suggest. You may see my ramblings posted about while in the midst. Easy to spot, I'm sure.

This week has introduced a mountain of information that's smashing my ego into the tiny grain of sand it is. Differentiating after affects from brain-bandwidth limitations is proving difficult.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Shit man i been waiting for a update from you for awhile now!!! Seems to me you enjoyed it but your brained fucked from what you witness on it! Now that tells me you had a badass trip


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Shit man i been waiting for a update from you for awhile now!!! Seems to me you enjoyed it but your brained fucked from what you witness on it! Now that tells me you had a badass trip


Ahh, see. That's how out of it I am. This week has been purely academic, not integrative. Thus the data-overload I speak of. I'd say dose was around 30mg, split in two in two hours. Enjoyable, yes. Earth-shattering, hardly.

I believe I was posting about the experience a bit in the 'bump if you're on something' thread.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> Ahh, see. That's how out of it I am. This week has been purely academic, not integrative. Thus the data-overload I speak of. I'd say dose was around 30mg, split in two in two hours. Enjoyable, yes. Earth-shattering, hardly.


Ok try it, with everything off mind. everything. get somewhere dark and play your favorite tunes. mxe will transfer you to the non existent music world and you literally stand by music as if it were a physical figure of somesort.

take a break bro!


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Ok try it, with everything off mind. everything. get somewhere dark and play your favorite tunes. mxe will transfer you to the non existent music world and you literally stand by music as if it were a physical figure of somesort.
> 
> take a break bro!


A break would be nice. But this increased activity is necessary for two weeks. Can't take a break while I'm trying to level up. I had several days off previous to this endeavor, which gave much needed rest.

I can see how you could get carried into the realm of the auditory. Interest in sounds seems heightened, as well as interest in sights. Moments of blank thought caught in time, although fleeting, was also enjoyable. All this coming from a the dose of an initiate. I imagine a good masters dose would do quite well.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> A break would be nice. But this increased activity is necessary for two weeks. Can't take a break while I'm trying to level up. I had several days off previous to this endeavor, which gave much needed rest.
> 
> I can see how you could get carried into the realm of the auditory. Interest in sounds seems heightened, as well as interest in sights. Moments of blank thought caught in time, although fleeting, was also enjoyable. All this coming from a the dose of an initiate. I imagine a good masters dose would do quite well.


Man i like those choice of words! Good quick sum up their daath!

Man what is all this talk about increased activity?? getting in shape to walk a mile to you mountain gurrilla grow?


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Man i like those choice of words! Good quick sum up their daath!
> 
> Man what is all this talk about increased activity?? getting in shape to walk a mile to you mountain gurrilla grow?


I'm only speaking of mental activity. Trying to learn and embrace new concepts to make it to level four. Barely treading the murky depths in the seas of information, attempting not to drown.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 23, 2011)

but i agree with the blank thoughts and stares moments. those vanish at the speed of light and mxe plays some image in your head. its wicked


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> but i agree with the blank thoughts and stares moments. those vanish at the speed of light and mxe plays some image in your head. its wicked


Yes, it is quite interesting. I remember watching some science on t.v. and being totally engrossed.

I also noticed wanting the affects to be more powerful and last longer. I could definitely see bumping ever hour.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> Yes, it is quite interesting. I remember watching some science on t.v. and being totally engrossed.
> 
> I also noticed wanting the affects to be more powerful and last longer. I could definitely see bumping ever hour.


yeah it was almost like its a gradule buildup bigger and bigger than you have like a thought of how powerful it might be but then it like just doesnt get any more powerful to that point then you think ah a little more might get me their


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> Yes, it is quite interesting. I remember watching some science on t.v. and being totally engrossed.
> 
> I also noticed wanting the affects to be more powerful and last longer. I could definitely see bumping ever hour.


 How was the euphoria??

Are you experienced in any other dissociatives??


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> yeah it was almost like its a gradule buildup bigger and bigger than you have like a thought of how powerful it might be but then it like just doesnt get any more powerful to that point then you think ah a little more might get me their


That's exactly it. You get to a point where it's like, 'this is getting good!' But then seems to fade away just before a precipice. Although it did seem to come and go. Moments of mental clarity and acuity, and moments of contentment and indulgence. Effects would fade, I would get up and do something, then go sit back down and they were there again.

Hard to explain. I think more research is in order.


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> How was the euphoria??
> 
> Are you experienced in any other dissociatives??


There was a notable euphoria. Reminding me a bit of opiates. My dissociative experience is a bit limited. A few experiences with DXM, and also salvia.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> There was a notable euphoria. Reminding me a bit of opiates. My dissociative experience is a bit limited. A few experiences with DXM, and also salvia.


Well there is suspected mu agonism (which I see as quite possible, and at a much higher affinity then ketamine, which also has some mu agonism)
I can't wait to research this compound.. Trying to decide between 2-methyl-2-butanol and MXE..


----------



## Daath (Mar 23, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Well there is suspected mu agonism (which I see as quite possible, and at a much higher affinity then ketamine, which also has some mu agonism)
> I can't wait to research this compound.. Trying to decide between 2-methyl-2-butanol and MXE..


Makes sense. Waiting to try in higher dosages.

Which tickles the fancy more? Which is easier to obtain? Which is cheaper? That will help you decide.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 23, 2011)

Daath said:


> Makes sense. Waiting to try in higher dosages.
> 
> Which tickles the fancy more? Which is easier to obtain? Which is cheaper? That will help you decide.


 No, I didn't mean it like that. Both are in my possession at the moment, what I was asking is which one should I try tomorrow..


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2011)

did it make it haddaway


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I have the .5g of methoxetamine.. 

Reading this at the moment: http://www.viceland.com/int/v18n2/htdocs/interview-with-ketamine-chemist-704.php?page=1

VERY interesting, the guy who synthesized MXE.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 24, 2011)

sweet let the research begin


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Daath said:


> As that statement would suggest. You may see my ramblings posted about while in the midst. Easy to spot, I'm sure.
> 
> This week has introduced a mountain of information that's smashing my ego into the tiny grain of sand it is. Differentiating after affects from brain-bandwidth limitations is proving difficult.


Had to turn a few pages to actually get to the root of this pronounced manic talk we speak of. Seems as though you are stomping on the previous shadows of Researcher John Lilly. He did dissociatives nonstop for a month I believe. The diction and tone you carry seems like you've been thrusted far into the world of dissociatives. Remember, a dissociated mind is very analytical thus mathematical. Have you come out with any profound theories of logic


----------



## Daath (Mar 24, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Had to turn a few pages to actually get to the root of this pronounced manic talk we speak of. Seems as though you are stomping on the previous shadows of Researcher John Lilly. He did dissociatives nonstop for a month I believe. The diction and tone you carry seems like you've been thrusted far into the world of dissociatives. Remember, a dissociated mind is very analytical thus mathematical. Have you come out with any profound theories of logic


These courses have strapped their charges to my foundation and pulled the trigger, destroying anything else that may have been in the way. It's a good thing I was writing down thoughts and feelings during the event so I may return and review after this madness. Thrust into the depths? Unsure.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 24, 2011)

you ever smoke salvia when your tripping daath? did my letter yet ndanger


----------



## Daath (Mar 24, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> you ever smoke salvia when your tripping daath? did my letter yet ndanger


Only while drinking.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 24, 2011)

try it tripping its prety wild


----------



## Daath (Mar 24, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> try it tripping its prety wild


I can imagine. It's pretty wild by itself. And I've yet to break through.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 25, 2011)

i didnt know there was a break through on salvia. if i smoke to much it just knocks me out


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 25, 2011)

so did you find your m-hole haddaway


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 25, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i didnt know there was a break through on salvia. if i smoke to much it just knocks me out


 https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/231515-guide.html


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 25, 2011)

or is the break thru what i call being ripped thru the fabric of time?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 25, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> or is the break thru what i call being ripped thru the fabric of time?


 ou know the day destroys the night
Night divides the day
Tried to run
Tried to hide
Break on through to the other side
Break on through to the other side
Break on through to the other side, yeah

We chased our pleasures here
Dug our treasures there
But can you still recall
The time we cried
Break on through to the other side
Break on through to the other side


Yeah!
C'mon, yeah


Everybody loves my baby
Everybody loves my baby
She get
She get
She get
She get high


I found an island in your arms
Country in your eyes
Arms that chain us
Eyes that lie
Break on through to the other side
Break on through to the other side
Break on through, oww!
Oh, yeah!


Made the scene
Week to week
Day to day
Hour to hour
The gate is straight
Deep and wide
Break on through to the other side
Break on through to the other side
Break on through
Break on through
Break on through
Break on through
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;yXb4996YGBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXb4996YGBk&feature=fvwrel[/video]

Nice ... my friend ...!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 25, 2011)

But you'll know when you breakthrough. Hard not to. You wont be on the same planet.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 25, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> But you'll know when you breakthrough. Hard not to. You wont be on the same planet.


Or dimension..


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah i agree with you its more dimensional than other worldly. i dont even realy care for it that much i have had the same g for over a year. taste like shit


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 25, 2011)

so what did you think of the mxe hadd


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no definition for a breakthrough, but you wont miss it.


----------



## NstyNai (Mar 28, 2011)

actually Jimi Hendrix used this chemical.I was reading his biography,and he would carry it in a baby bottle.intersting huh?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

NstyNai said:


> actually Jimi Hendrix used this chemical.I was reading his biography,and he would carry it in a baby bottle.intersting huh?


 Dude......


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 28, 2011)

NstyNai said:


> actually Jimi Hendrix used this chemical.I was reading his biography,and he would carry it in a baby bottle.intersting huh?


I do believe this one wasn't discovered until like 2010. It's very, very new. So I don't see how Hendrix could have had any. Perhaps your confusing it with something else.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 28, 2011)

No, Hendrix has a time machine.
I can attest to this, and have pictures to prove it !
Where do you think his music comes from ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

Yah. Like Methamphetamine or Ketamine....


----------



## backwoodsburner (Mar 28, 2011)

Methoxetamine or 3-MeO-2-Oxo-PCE is a chemical of the arylcyclohexylamine class. It is an analogue of ketamine that also contains structural features of eticyclidine and 3-MeO-PCP. Like ketamine, it is thought to behave as a NMDA receptor antagonist and dopamine reuptake inhibitor, though it has not been formally profiled pharmacologically. Anecdotal reports suggest a longer duration than ketamine. Methoxetamine differs from many other dissociative anesthetics of the arylcyclohexylamine class in that it was designed for grey-market distribution. Methoxetamine is a product of rational drug design: its N-ethyl group was chosen to increase potency, lessing the risk of Interstitial cystitis that can result from the accumulation of ketamine-like metabolites in the urinary bladder.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

Ripped straight from the first paragraph on it's Wikipedia page....


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 28, 2011)

Well it could have been worse .... better than making it up !


----------



## Sti1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got some coming my way. I cant wait to test it. I'll let everyone know how it goes shortly. Seems like I'm going to enjoy it from what ive read and seen online.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i finally got my first taste of ketamine saturday!!!

However i was rolling on 100mg. So yeah i still have a feel for what it did to me.

MXE and K and pretty similiar but mxe is deff more intense hands down. I will need to try another k dose not rolling and a higher dose also. But there pretty similiar


----------



## Sti1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Well i finally got my first taste of ketamine saturday!!!
> 
> However i was rolling on 100mg. So yeah i still have a feel for what it did to me.
> 
> MXE and K and pretty similiar but mxe is deff more intense hands down. I will need to try another k dose not rolling and a higher dose also. But there pretty similiar


Did you ever venture into a hole with mxe like you do with k? Or did not get that far with k?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 28, 2011)

NstyNai said:


> actually Jimi Hendrix used this chemical.I was reading his biography,and he would carry it in a baby bottle.intersting huh?


hahahahaha.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sti1984 said:


> Did you ever venture into a hole with mxe like you do with k? Or did not get that far with k?


Man i only took 50mg on k right when i reached peak of mdma. Either you cant k hole on mdma or i didnt take enough.

Tomorrow i will be doing 80mg on a sober mind after work!!


----------



## Sti1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh you can hole while rolling my man...haha


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 28, 2011)

i know but i wanted to roll not hole so i didnt take that much. Just wanted enough to have the k bump up the euphoria


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> i know but i wanted to roll not hole.


 LMFAO. Nice.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LMFAO. Nice.


Thanks man


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 28, 2011)

mxe more intense than k? I think someone gave you some garbage. It's not even close. Mxe gets you high k gets you bent


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 28, 2011)

> *Man i only took 50mg on k right when i reached peak of mdma. Either you cant k hole on mdma or i didnt take enough.
> 
> Tomorrow i will be doing 80mg on a sober mind after work!!
> 
> ...


That is not even close enough .... to get half way there !
Safety first. Don't mix.




> i know but i wanted to roll not hole so i didnt take that much. Just wanted enough to have the k bump up the euphoria


If you wanna roll and not hole ... you are using it wrong !
There is no euphoria in K !



sven deisel said:


> mxe more intense than k? I think someone gave you some garbage. It's not even close. Mxe gets you high k gets you bent


Best comment every !

*LMFAO. Nice. 

*I got SO _Bent out of shape_ on the wkd ... that I woke up in the hallway ... with no idea how I got there !
Gotta love thick carpets !


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 28, 2011)

5g's came in today! Along with DPT and 2c-i. Don't know which to do first, the DPT or the MXE. Leaning towards MXE. Haddaway, you got any tips for rectal administration? I have ZERO experience in that area haha.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

There is no tip. LMAO.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 28, 2011)

dont use anything sharp


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## sven deisel (Mar 28, 2011)

how is that dpt it is on my list of to do's


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 28, 2011)

you realy from alaska heir? my whole family almost lives there sept for 1 uncle in ny


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't comment on the DPT as I have not tried it yet. I hear great things though. And yep I'm from Alaska. Lived in and around the city of Anchorage for like 15 years now. Love it! If you ever get a chance to go visit don't hesitate.

This was more or less my backyard growing up.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah my fam lives in and around there and fairbanks


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> 5g's came in today! Along with DPT and 2c-i. Don't know which to do first, the DPT or the MXE. Leaning towards MXE. Haddaway, you got any tips for rectal administration? I have ZERO experience in that area haha.


FUCK, you got the DPT before me.. I am getting that chemical very soon.. 
I have tips for rectal administration, it is quite simple. I've never even researched how to do it, just used some ingenuity (wouldn't even use that strong of a word).


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

im waiting for my 1 place to be open the 4th and 5th ill get my dpt there. i think its 4 g's for 150. if you want 4 aco dmt they have the best i have gotten so far


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

As most of you know I exhausted my .5g very quickly. Definite addictive potential, especially for people who love dissociatives. I will have 2g in a couple days (hope in 5 days or less, but you never know when dealing with UK vendors with customs and all). I will be aiming for an M-hole right away. Hoping to join you on your quest this weekend (prays it comes by then)


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

For rectal administration: Get an oral syringe (should have them at wal-mart), mix whatever chemical and exact amount into some water, draw it up into the oral syringe, insert into rectal cavity, and push plunger down. See, wasn't that extremely simple?


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn Sven that's a crazy good price! I'm going to have to get down on that as well. 

The last time I dexed it was with a really good friend. Each of us on like 1200 mg of zicam. As we were coming down, we were thinking how cool it would be to "collide" in that other world haha.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

it starts off at 50 a g and breaks down to 4 for 150 so you dont have to get 4


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

PM who it was, as I don't see from a quick look of a supplier with 4g of DPT for 150.. i see 5g for 200 though.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

pm sent i was taking a black ops break. im not that they are as out in the open i could be wrong tho i have known about them for a long time now


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i just looked to make sure. 1/2g 30 1 g 50 2 g's 90 3 g's 120 4 g's 150 thats all the the further up it goes


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> pm sent i was taking a black ops break. im not that they are as out in the open i could be wrong tho i have known about them for a long time now


I know of them, I just didn't feel like looking too hard, I have a lot of suppliers..


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

everything i have gotten there has been top notch. and very well price for domestic


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> everything i have gotten there has been top notch. and very well price for domestic


Forgot it was domestic.. Will be ordering from them in the next day or two.. DPT and 4-aco


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

there 4 aco is the best i have come across. blowing away crc's and btmg's


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> there 4 aco is the best i have come across. blowing away crc's and btmg's


Only tried BTMG, it was of an orangish color. My gf snorted 7mg and tripped the fuck out, saw an alien space ship. I snorted 100mg+ of the same batch, no visuals, but huge mindfuck. I have an extreme tolerance to tryptamines..


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 29, 2011)

Can we place orders now or do we have to wait till the 4th?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 29, 2011)

I just ordered mine from a Europe vendor. Should be here within the week or so, very excited for this as I haven't even seen any dissociatives in forever.
Some of the reports I have been reading say it feels a little more speedy then ketamine, anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Only tried BTMG, it was of an orangish color. My gf snorted 7mg and tripped the fuck out, saw an alien space ship. I snorted 100mg+ of the same batch, no visuals, but huge mindfuck. I have an extreme tolerance to tryptamines..


Also, I snorted the 100mg+ a few months prior to her insuffalating the 7mg (My friend who is a guy snorted a similar amount and tripped the fuck out too), so degradation isn't an issue here. If anyone did degraded product it was them not me, I don't get why my tolerance to tryptamines is so fucking high. (I have quite a few theories, and some of them intertwine, some don't)


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I just ordered mine from a Europe vendor. Should be here within the week or so, very excited for this as I haven't even seen any dissociatives in forever.
> Some of the reports I have been reading say it feels a little more speedy then ketamine, anyone else feel this way?


This is 100% true as it has DARI work, and I have a suspicion maybe slight affinity as a norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor. It made me much more stimulated than any other NMDA antagonist (dissociative) ever would. It will keep you up, have a sedative on hand in things get too intense..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually enjoy the sounds of that more as Im a bit of fan of stims in general. Cant wait!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuck stim haters! There like the best sex, you havre it once you always want more


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Fuck stim haters! There like the best sex, you havre it once you always want more


Stims tend to give me anxiety, unless they have an extremely euphoric nature, so I tend to not like them as much as a sedative..


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stims are never pushy for me always very sedative. But i stand bye my statement.

Hows your trials. Ive done mxe a few times. Doing a big line of k tonight to get a full comparison.

Maybe i mix them at somepoint?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 29, 2011)

Please don't ...!!

We want to know what similar doses of compounds do.
We are looking for the M hole.
You have no tools ... for good research.

And are just getting high.
Nothing wrong with that.
But research this is not.



Good research takes wks of work 
on each chemical.

We are not researching vendors.
And purities ... but effects.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Why nnot


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Why nnot


It really depends on your purpose. My main goal is to discern the effects in a scientific way in which I can label all receptors each one reacts to, the potency relative to each other, possibility of an M-hole, and how a M-hole and K-hole differs.. (This is just a basic premise of my purpose, it's more complex than I'm letting on)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 29, 2011)

I also crave the same data !
You have to learn how to properly get high on this stuff
before you even start comparing.

These chemicals are very complex, especially at high dosage !


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah thats why i did each one individually. Thats like saying dont mix lsd with weed or shrooms with mdma. Just poposterous and someone nerds to enlighten the path of the mk hole


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2011)

puffer ild have to say that k doesnt compare on a mg to mg scale of effect to mxe. the amount of mxe to get its effect is way smaller than what it takes for k. the mxe has a way longer life. me i love to eat a 10 strip and knock my head off with a 1/4g of k. now mxe on the other hand last a long long time compared to k. no matter how bad i destroy myself on k i know its going to be over in an hr. mxe on the otherhand i wouldnt want to find myself in an unenjoyable place cause your going to be stuck there for a while. next time i research mxe ill actualy use a scale


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 30, 2011)

The weight ratio/potency _is a given taking into consideration the main use of the product_ ! 
So this is logical, but I appreciate your input. As it seems a strip and some K is a winning 
combo for myself as well !

Any luck reaching the M hole ?
Can these be compared ?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 30, 2011)

no i havent reached a mhole. at least not in a k sence of 1. i find neither better than the other as they bring there own vibe to the table. they are just to dif from each other. i enjoy both very much. the mxe is way more functional. you can still play a video game on it. were if your wrecked on k you might be able to find the controller if you are lucky


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 30, 2011)

Where I go on K ... no conroller might function at all !
I Man the Ship !


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 30, 2011)

nice. i havent had any k in a few months. wish i could find some. well i can find some but it is 50mg a ml bottles for 100mg a ml bottle price. piss on that


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I had my first taste of MXE last night. Roughly 100mg snorted. It was strange. Still not quite sure how to explain this one. Can't compare it to K has I have never done K but it was a lot like dxm. I did it around midnight last night in a friends dorm, and was left very confused. How did I get here? Why am I here? What fucking time is it? Definately got that floating feeling. Can't claim to know what a K hole is like, but I felt myself falling backwards into a whole for a while. Kind of spinning. A lot like my 4th plat dxm experiences. Extremely hard to communicate and walk. I don't want to say I didn't like it, but I can't say I enjoyed it. Was likely do to setting and circumstances. Horrible "hangover" also. Will try rectal administration next week. Thinking about researching DPT tonight...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 31, 2011)

thats alot for a first time dont you think?


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 31, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> thats alot for a first time dont you think?


Perhaps, but I only really like dissociatives in larger doses.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 31, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> thats alot for a first time dont you think?


I'll snort 250mg really soon, if not 300mg+ at least.. Just like to be careful with RCs, never know what side-effects they can cause.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 31, 2011)

hadd you remind me alot of me. I was insane when I was young. Don't go hurting urself. I'm shocked I have lived this long


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 31, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> hadd you remind me alot of me. I was insane when I was young. Don't go hurting urself. I'm shocked I have lived this long


As long as you do analytical research and read up on all effects, and be extremely careful, I see no harm coming from it


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL

Haddaway knows how to _Dissociate and hold it together !

7 you remind me o f me
_


----------



## Daath (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey! Eye remind me of me!


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 31, 2011)

there is a thing about pushing limits. You can cross them


----------



## Daath (Mar 31, 2011)

Position of lines are relative to viewer.


----------



## NP88 (Mar 31, 2011)

1 gram ordered. Will post results once i try it!


----------



## Unnk (Mar 31, 2011)

-sigh- all this dissociative talk makes me want to rip open the doors of the nearest shop and rip the shelves clean of robo and coricidin 

the only dissociative ive experienced is dxm 

the psychs are the basics salvia, acid , shrooms 

but im really interested in getting my hands on some K or mxe for a k like effect atleast a stronger effect than dxm


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 31, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> there is a thing about pushing limits. You can cross them


I agree, but my limits tend to be higher than your average mongloid


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 31, 2011)

Unnk said:


> -sigh- all this dissociative talk makes me want to rip open the doors of the nearest shop and rip the shelves clean of robo and coricidin
> 
> the only dissociative ive experienced is dxm
> 
> ...


Sometimes shit never gets more intense than DXM, that shit is hardcore on sigma plateau.. Especially while on a potent CYP2D6 enzyme inhibitor (potentiates it by 2x and makes it last 2x as long because of first pass metabolism being heightened, liver cannot metabolize the DXM correctly, but a lot doesn't get converted to Dextrorphan (DXO), which is a shame because that is a much more potent NMDA antagonist, DXO is 10x more intense than DXM. I <3 DXM, no one will ever convince me otherwise, even though it's been 8 months since last try. It is something that must be done in small amounts, please do not abuse DXM, it just leads t more negative attention being brought to it.. Which is VERY bad.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 31, 2011)

I've only had Dextrorphan once in 2000.  Anybody got a source I'll reciprocate.


----------



## Unnk (Mar 31, 2011)

can you guide me to a dxo extraction process you got me tinkin' mahn


----------



## Daath (Apr 4, 2011)

Took 30-40mg over the weekend. Not much, but seemingly more powerful than last time at same dosage. Had a few moments where I started to fall into myself, fleeting as they were. Also felt like "I" resided deeper within my skull. Objects appeared further away than usual. When walking and standing I felt I was much taller. Everything was still within reach, though. No reaching for things only to come up short. A little stumbling when walking here and there, but still quite capable.

It definitely has a numbing affect as well. Strangely, though, sensitivity was still there.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I've only had Dextrorphan once in 2000.  Anybody got a source I'll reciprocate.


Who is this dude !!

Love this Person !!


----------



## heir proctor (Apr 5, 2011)

Just sent 100mg up my rectum.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 5, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> Just sent 100mg up my rectum.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 5, 2011)

If i want to compare methoxetamine to ketatmine, how much time should i leave between the trials? 5 or 10 minutes?

Just kidding, but seriously... how long? Will 3 days be enough?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 5, 2011)

NP88 said:


> If i want to compare methoxetamine to ketatmine, how much time should i leave between the trials? 5 or 10 minutes?
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously... how long? Will 3 days be enough?


IF you got to ask these questions you should stick to rec use !


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

oh boy some more butt plugging. Is there any real point to that? If I cut someone out a line and they wwere like hold and stuck it up there ass. Ild probly be like wtf


----------



## heir proctor (Apr 5, 2011)

Rectal administration is SO MUCH better.


----------



## Daath (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## NP88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> IF you got to ask these questions you should stick to rec use !


I plan on getting enough K to try once or twice, and enough methoxetamine to try a few times. I only want to test one dose of each.

I just want to see what the differences are, for my own knowledge. I've only tried a small bump of K while drinking before. The next 2 or three weeks will be slow, but after that, I wont have too much free time.

I'm simply asking, what is the minimum amount of recovery time needed to fairly judge each substance IF I were to squeeze testing the two substances into a short time frame?


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

and what makes it so much better from snorting eating shooting or smoking? would you stick a joint up ur ass


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

np if you do the k first 2 or 3 hours should do it. mxe last alot longer


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll stick a joint up my ass right now if you think it wont do any thing.


----------



## Daath (Apr 5, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'll stick a joint up my ass right now if you think it wont do any thing.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## NP88 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was only joking about leaving 5 or 10 minutes between trials.

I plan on trying one at a time, at least 3 or 4 days apart, but up to 2 weeks if possible.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 5, 2011)

100 hours between dropping should be a good rest.


----------



## heir proctor (Apr 5, 2011)

With MXE, rectal admin hits you much quicker and it's much more intense.

As opposed to snorting it.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have ulcerative colitis. I think rectal administration of chemicals could cause me some bodily harm. I won't be trying this method, but good to know. 

And thanks crypt. Looks like the K will have to wait a while.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

well if more intense is what your looking for y not just bang it. and i think you might be trying to say is hit you quicker. the end result is still the same just may be faster and take less. you take a bag of dope and snort it you end up with the same high as shooting it. you just dont get the rush from the fast come up. except k for some reason banging it isnt shit


----------



## NP88 (Apr 11, 2011)

MXE trip report to come for someone with little/no experience with dissociatives. 

To quickly summarize my experience, it was like being on Mission Space at Disney. Axis of the room felt as if it had been shifted.
Will update later


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 11, 2011)

was that the mxe or k


----------



## NP88 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mxe.

I don't know if I want to try k now. I.bumped a small line of k on two occasions while drinking. There were some similarities from what I remember about the k. I'll update with a full report when I get out of work.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 11, 2011)

This my first experience with MXE. I started with a 30mg line, which I began to feel in less than five minutes. It started out as a mild buzz, which slowly progressed for about thirty minutes. At this point I felt a strange pressure around my entire skull at my eyebrow level. At this time I snorted the second 30mg line.

About 5 minutes later , I had to use the toilet. The true effects became apparent while sitting on the toilet. I felt as if I was about to fall off the seat, even though I hadn't moved an inch. I could feel the analgesic effects (no pun intended), because I was wiping with paper towel, but it didn't hurt.

After this, I put on some electronic music, sparked a blunt, and watched my friend play GTA 4. Everything took on a dream like appearance and feel. Only when I was actually playing, the game felt like it was in slow motion.

When I would get up for a drink, walking felt like gliding, and it was as if I was observing myself from 3 feet above, and 2 feet to the right of my actual location. 

There was not much euphoria. The body feel was similar
to LSD in some ways; i felt numb, but in the periphery of my body, not the core like on acid. I was also confused similar to how I was on acid.

Nothing about my trip felt natural. I felt drugged up and wasted, as opposed to enhanced , which is the feeling I get from Mdxx , LSD, shrooms, 2cb.

Sounds were different, not better. It sounded as if the treble was turned down too much. 

Things looked weird, not cool.

About 5 hours into my trip, I thought I was coming down. I stood up and began typing on my phone. Suddenly, I felt as if the axis of the room was changing drastically, and I could barely stand up straight. It was very much like the feeling of being super drunk and smoking too much weed ( aka the spins). At this point I had to lay down. I got a little nauseous, and it became slightly difficult to breathe. I think it could have been stress induced. It felt like the labored breathing I experience during an alcohol hangover. It wasn't scary, but I was a bit anxious.






I woke up at 9 am (8 hours after taking the last dose) and I almost face planted putting on my slippers. I went back to bed for 2 more hours, and woke up still feeling trashed. I would compare it to an alcohol hangover without the headache, but with tons of that spacey, cob webs in your head feeling.

I don't think I will be trying MXE again , or K for that matter. It was fun, but not the most enjoyable experience.

I think this could be useful as an anesthetic. I feel like I was numb enough to barely feel certain procedures, like suturing. But lidocaine would be a far better choice for such instances.


----------



## Daath (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice analysis. I too experienced the day after effects you described, though not as much as I hadn't taken as much as you in one sitting. But I definitely felt dumbed down the whole next day, with little motivation to do anything.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 11, 2011)

When I first woke up, I thought I might have to call out from work. I didn't feel it would be safe to get behind the wheel of a car. I'm a valet, so this wasnt good. It wore off before I left for work, so it was all good. It kind of feels like xanax after effects, but instead of feeling pleasant, and stoned, I feel dumb and straight impaired lol


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 11, 2011)

i have to say oral dosing is much better that nasal. 30mg feels like 60 and lasts much longer. i had a great day at the beach today on 30mg oral. 

at some points i was well out of my head but still in control. colors were extremely vibrant.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 11, 2011)

No M hole then ??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> No M hole then ??


 LOL Guess not. Sounds like a great high though. LOL


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL Guess not. Sounds like a great high though. LOL


Ya, if you are into feeling like a drunken alcoholic for a prolonged time.
This does not sound similar to k at all ... nor is it a lesser than ...nor more potent alternative.
Perhaps it will make a name for itself ON IT'S OWN
Hence my investigation ...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm already in a perpetual state of drunkeness.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 11, 2011)

If by choice .... then One day I would love to procure a glass of the finest tonic for your pallet !



I am not a fan of '*drunkeness' *and always aim in dose for the hole.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a bordeaux vintage 1982?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 11, 2011)

This looks Tasty as hell My friend.
If I was to toast with you one day.
That is the bottle I shell bring !



I have allergies to alcohol ... that is why I do drugs !


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah have the same problem it makes me stupid


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> No M hole then ??


No not yet. Once I get some more in i'm gona go for higher dose. Thinking of 90mg nasal or mayb 60 oral.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought the hole was close to 200 nasal for M?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 12, 2011)

i read a crazy trip report on bluelight from some guy that did 90mg nasal and got to the m hole. theres a link to the report on a page in a thread called the big and dandy methoxetamine thread. i forget what page its on tho.

edit: i found it.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=543384

now read his other report:
its post #855 http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=548256&page=35


----------



## NP88 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow thats some scary stuff. I'm pretty sure I'm done with MXE, And I probably won't try K. 
I updated my report to include the slightly labored breathing that I experienced at one point.

Mxe was not clean-feeling enough to try again.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I thought the hole was close to 200 nasal for M?


I think you are confusing dosages with K.
The 'Breathing part' is of concern, as that is where K shines for me ...


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont even think 200mg would even be close to enjoyable. oh yeah dont waste any time researching mpa me and 2 other other people had the same results it only works once


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 12, 2011)

and that was even with a 2 week break in between trials


----------



## NP88 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll admit. I felt better before the final dose of 25mg orally. Although it was the final dose that brought about the uncomfortable feelings I described earlier, there wasn't enough euphoria to justify being as trashed as I felt.


Would anyone else say that mxe felt dirty compared to e, shrooms, and acid? I also consider alcohol to feel dirty.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont how to compare with those 3 they are just all to dif. now myself i hate rolling on e. i hate the flicky eyelids and what not its just not my thing. but i love my cid and boomers are ok 2


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 12, 2011)

to me it actually feels really clean.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't really find it dirty. But I wouldn't want to go overboard. I don't care for the effect at higher doses. I like it at a buzz dosage. Which is odd for me to say


----------



## NP88 (Apr 12, 2011)

It was a lot cleaner than most ecstasy rolls I've had, so maybe dirty is not the best way to describe it. Artificial might be a better description.

Maybe I'll try it again sometime at 25mg orally.


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 13, 2011)

NP88 said:


> This my first experience with MXE. I started with a 30mg line, which I began to feel in less than five minutes. It started out as a mild buzz, which slowly progressed for about thirty minutes. At this point I felt a strange pressure around my entire skull at my eyebrow level. At this time I snorted the second 30mg line.
> 
> About 5 minutes later , I had to use the toilet. The true effects became apparent while sitting on the toilet. I felt as if I was about to fall off the seat, even though I hadn't moved an inch. I could feel the analgesic effects (no pun intended), because I was wiping with paper towel, but it didn't hurt.
> 
> ...


Well, I think you should of redosed more at lower dosages, I find that is the best way insuffalated. If you really want to try this substances more extreme effect, but don't like the length, IM or IV it (or plug it even, but as you said that isn't a good option for you because of pre-existing issues) Do a test dose or a few to ballpark the dosages for these ROAS, and it will be a much more enlightening and fun experience 

I still give it a 9/10, I love dissociatives, so it may just be me, but I did 300mg over the course of 2 days (insuffalated, and last dose rectal, barely any for the last dose), and had no negative effects (unlike 4-meo-pcp, which was the opposite for me, horrible time). I loved the feeling, definitely in my top 10 list..


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 13, 2011)

you dont like the 4 meo hadd i havent researched it yet was thinking about it tho


----------



## NP88 (Apr 14, 2011)

Some friends of mine split 90 mg of MXE last night. I'm waiting for them to wake up so that I can see how it went.
EDIT: They just woke up and I got this text " Best K Ever!"

My roommate just ate 30mg about 15 minutes ago. I'm interested to see if they liked it, which may influence me to try it again, but in smaller doses.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 14, 2011)

try swimming on mxe its awesome.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 14, 2011)

My roommate is loving it. He's just laughing and having a ball. 

I'm definitely gonna try it again at 30-45 mg.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got a free gram of mxe


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 14, 2011)

cool how you manage that


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well my first order was from overseas. Customs took forever here in us or the country i bought it from. So it was taking longer than i expected i gave it 25 days before i contacted them. So i contacted them and they reshiped my order. 

So about 3 days later i recieved my original order! Then after they sent my reship out about 3 weeks later recieved my reship aka today  so 2 g of mxe all for 25$


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Well my first order was from overseas. Customs took forever here in us or the country i bought it from. So it was taking longer than i expected i gave it 25 days before i contacted them. So i contacted them and they reshiped my order.
> 
> So about 3 days later i recieved my original order! Then after they sent my reship out about 3 weeks later recieved my reship aka today  so 2 g of mxe all for 25$


What a fucking steal 

Now you got to give that vendor some extra bizzz-ness ... for the gratitious offer!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah they went downhill tho.. orders took to long, and their 5mmda wasnt active.

But to get into details their 5mmda was legit its just so rare the so called reports of it being active at 20mg were a diff chem claiming to be 5mmda. So a lot chaos ensued


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2011)

So now there saying the stuff that was active at 20mg's was altogether a different chemical? How do they back up that claim? What other kind of chemical would produce such a joyous reaction 

Now that's what I wanna know


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah well ppl if you google 5mmda reports you see a few active at 10-25mg. That is diff chem bcuz this supplier had legit 5mmda due to professional lab test done. Since theres only like 2 chem labs that are actually able to synth it the first wave of it was a bs lie.

Sorry if its confusing to make it short

This vendor had legit 5mmda. However 5mmda isnt active at 10-25mg

Reports saying 10-25mg of 5mmda arnt actually 5mmda


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Nah well ppl if you google 5mmda reports you see a few active at 10-25mg. That is diff chem bcuz this supplier had legit 5mmda due to professional lab test done. Since theres only like 2 chem labs that are actually able to synth it the first wave of it was a bs lie.
> 
> Sorry if its confusing to make it short
> 
> ...


Well. I'm getting conflicting reports proving otherwise.... a good chemist bud of mine told me there is in fact a report where 5-methyl-mda is active at 10-20mg's. He said that its one of the legit reports find in Bluelight.


----------



## Martins (Apr 16, 2011)

MXE dose for first timer? I had never done K.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Martins said:


> MXE dose for first timer? I had never done K.


20mg, 10mg up each nostril. Sit back with your fav tunes and you will be sucked into the music in a hour or so! Enjoy bro!!!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Well. I'm getting conflicting reports proving otherwise.... a good chemist bud of mine told me there is in fact a report where 5-methyl-mda is active at 10-20mg's. He said that its one of the legit reports find in Bluelight.


Hm, Your post contradicted mine. IDK what to really make of this whole 5mmda scene. I dont think its legit or just not enough progress has been made yet


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Martins said:


> MXE dose for first timer? I had never done K.


Also make sure to snort it


----------



## Martins (Apr 17, 2011)

Snort? Can i smoke it? How do you all think how much is worth 500mg of mxe?
I can get it 22 Euro/500 mg. Is that good price.
+rep to timeismoney1 for helping


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Martins said:


> Snort? Can i smoke it? How do you all think how much is worth 500mg of mxe?
> I can get it 22 Euro/500 mg. Is that good price.
> +rep to timeismoney1 for helping


Nah rail the shit bro, the drip isnt that bad bro. 22 euros is alright price, if its all you can get then take it. Make sure its legit mxe tho


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 17, 2011)

Ya .... and watch that 'breathing' thing' ... some respiratory glitches with that one ... so I have heard.


----------



## Martins (Apr 17, 2011)

'breathing thing' yeah thats sounds seriously


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah rail it. Well unless hadd gets ahold of you he will have you sticking it up ur ass lol. And as far as the breathing thing I think that is more just a feeling than it so much a breathing a problem. I have felt that way on higher doses but didn't find it to be a problem. I think it just comes along with the disconected feeling that it gives


----------



## NP88 (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree sven. I never once felt out of breathe or had to gasp for air. It simply felt like I had to put more effort into breathing.

I've had the same feeling when I drink and smoke too much. 
It's as if breathing like that calms me down when I'm too fucked up

So my roommate apparently took some valium and k pins while on mxe. He was fine, but what a dumbass!

My other friends who loved the stuff took 65mg each and bugged out. They normally take 45 mg each.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 18, 2011)

NP88 ... By nature of this type of drugs at hand ... Anaesthetics ....you need to understand the main function at hand.
All these compounds ... _*SUPPRESS different systems*_. With that said ... your lungs, as a system .... will without a doubt
will be effected. _Your lungs might just forget, and go to sleep_. You need to remember to not wake up dead.
Please understand the nature of what you are playing with.



&#968;&#965;&#967;&#942;


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 18, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> NP88 ... By nature of this type of drugs at hand ... Anaesthetics ....you need to understand the main function at hand.
> All these compounds ... _*SUPPRESS different systems*_. With that said ... your lungs, as a system .... will without a doubt
> will be effected. _Your lungs might just forget, and go to sleep_. You need to remember to not wake up dead.
> Please understand the nature of what you are playing with.
> ...


 Excuse me, I might be just a TAD rusty with my ancient languages, but would those character happen to be Ancient Greek?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 18, 2011)

Nah, I am dead certain that first character is Psi.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 18, 2011)

O


Puffer Fish said:


> NP88 ... By nature of this type of drugs at hand ... Anaesthetics ....you need to understand the main function at hand.
> All these compounds ... _*SUPPRESS different systems*_. With that said ... your lungs, as a system .... will without a doubt
> will be effected. _Your lungs might just forget, and go to sleep_. You need to remember to not wake up dead.
> Please understand the nature of what you are playing with.
> ...


I understand this, but the labored breathing only lasted about 10 minutes. It wasn't like I was forgetting to breath. The best way I can describe it is the uncomfortable feeling in ones chest after waking up with a hangover. 

I never felt oxygen deprived. I honestly think that any respiratory depression that I might have experienced was amplified because I was nervous using the substance for the first time.


----------



## Daath (Apr 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Nah, I am dead certain that first character is Psi.


I believe you to be correct sir. If I remember, it stands for soul, or self, or something along those lines. More than just a signed name, if you will.


----------



## heir proctor (Apr 21, 2011)

So whats the largest dose that's been done by someone from HS? I've found a sweet spot at 100mg, but want to try it at 150 maybe even 200mg. I find plugging to be my favorite ROA so which ever I choose, it will be going in butt. Since tomorrow I have only one class, which happens to be a lab and we will just be doing easy skill evaluations, I think I'll try 200mg. I have not dosed in about four days so I'm pretty excited. I'm going to download some new music for the occasion and then load up my syringe. I'll try to report back with some details of the experience a bit later.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 22, 2011)

im not sure i still have yet to be bothered using a scale for it


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Apr 27, 2011)

So I finally got my gram in and all I can say is wow. Very entertaining chem. Definitely not ketamine; mxe has its own place. But I am impressed.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 27, 2011)

glad you liked it. weed or jwh's real set it off. im not sure y but they do.saddly tho it doesnt have the same effect that k has on tripping. thats what i was realy hoping for


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 28, 2011)

Seven thank you for this research ... as that is what I was initially hoping for out of this new product.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 28, 2011)

i wonder if if jwh073 can be snorted was thinking of makeing a blend of the 2


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 28, 2011)

A Quick PM to shepj ... would do the trick ... if you are in an hurry !

[video=youtube;85cL1HisrNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85cL1HisrNc[/video]

And YOU can take that info to the bank !!


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 28, 2011)

ill find out through research. and furthermore p3s sucks my ass good thing i have xbox and wii as well


----------



## mightymiller (Apr 28, 2011)

supposedly to be back up on may 3rd. but they said that a week ago. kinda fucked how it went down the day after the new mortal kombat came out 


sven deisel said:


> ill find out through research. and furthermore p3s sucks my ass good thing i have xbox and wii as well


----------



## Daath (Apr 28, 2011)

G4 said "indefinitely" last night, quoting sony if I remember right.

MXE is pretty cool. Not an every day thing. Or even every week for that matter.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 28, 2011)

My roommate has been doing 25mg nasaly for two days, almost straight. Hes done 200mg so far I think.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 29, 2011)

he will be ok. i have done probly 7000mgs sence i started this thread


----------



## Haddaway (May 1, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> So whats the largest dose that's been done by someone from HS? I've found a sweet spot at 100mg, but want to try it at 150 maybe even 200mg. I find plugging to be my favorite ROA so which ever I choose, it will be going in butt. Since tomorrow I have only one class, which happens to be a lab and we will just be doing easy skill evaluations, I think I'll try 200mg. I have not dosed in about four days so I'm pretty excited. I'm going to download some new music for the occasion and then load up my syringe. I'll try to report back with some details of the experience a bit later.


 somewhere between 300-400mg rectal. I just happened to do 2g in a little over 2 days (95% rectal dosing).. I'm starting to consider IV injection of MXE. It seems rather benign, but my 2 gram binge did have some not so great effects afterwards for at least a day (muscle tension, headaches, very lethargic feeling, the opposite of how I feel on MXE, stimulated and ready to take on the world.. Now that I have none, left, and being robbed of an excess of 15,000 dollars. I am literally broke. Both bank accounts empty.. I was fucked over by a once (thought of as) dear friend. I am nothing now. I have nothing. Cannot even assay compounds that make me feel better.. Nothing to my name but a few mgs of DOI.. I got jipped by 2 well known and I thought very well-trusted suppliers (astro, buckled) (I received the 2g MXE from buckled but without my 40ml of 2m2b, and the many samples there werer supposed to send mer as they previously lost 2g of MXE, so I reordered and I am lost. I have never felt this shitty, this tense, this dysphoric, all I could find was 2mg of lorazepam, which helped mroe than I thoguht it would. It got me from a 1 (thinking about suicide as a possible exit if this feeling persisted, couldnt even think or talk) to a 2.5 (suicide shouldnt be a option as I can think more clearly, I think if I could find find one more 2mg ativan it might catapult myself out of this horrific mindstate. I've never felt this dysphoric in my life.. I was about to give up.. I lost my collection of downers for this type of situations, same guy who stole my 15,000+.. Why would someone fuck me so badly..


----------



## Haddaway (May 1, 2011)

NP88 said:


> My roommate has been doing 25mg nasaly for two days, almost straight. Hes done 200mg so far I think.


As noted before, 400 (actually even possibly .5g) rectally was quite an experience. (this was after compulsive redosing throughout the day, so a good amount of tolerance must have been built) i couldnt talk or walk well, and no visuals were quite disheartening. I still love this chemical. I am going to try .5g -1g of rectal at one time sometime soon,,


----------



## NP88 (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation, man. That's messed up to have a friend take advantage like that...


----------



## Haddaway (May 1, 2011)

He told me he was there to help me.. I was withdrawing and feeling like shit and he told me we were going to get through this together!(how can someone say that, and then do the completel opposite, he knew how vulernable I was, and he did THAT to me... I fucking can't believe it, I guess no one really cares about me..) , I trusted him with everything. He stole my credit card info, found my safe (somehow opened it up or it is even possible I couldve left it open as I trusted him dearly. He wiped me clean, including 2 plasma TVs (and a HUGE drug collection, of benzos and many other things that could get me through this, I HAVE NOTHING to help now *bangs head over and over again on wall).. I've never been this bad off in my life. I can't even afford my living situation right now... I am royally fucked, and I trusted him so much (I am crying as I am writing this. I have nothing to my name.. Thanks for all your support, if I ever needed support, it's now. I don't know how I can thank mightymiller and NP88 for their condolences, it means so much to me. once I am back in action, you guys are going to be getting hooked up hardcore.. Been contemplating starting my own RC site, but now I have none of the funds to do so, but once I do, both you guys get 50% off every order, and a hefty sample of any compound I have in stock.. I can't express how much I need this, and how much it means to me that you guys actually care. i've never felt this vulnerable in my life.. I feel like I have no friends, or am misunderstood by the ones who truly care. I feel like I have no one.. I am crying a lot too.. I wish things would just be back to the way they were.. *sigh*


----------



## mightymiller (May 1, 2011)

they can be the same or better, just dont give up!! make sure you learn from this experience, you took a big hit no where to go but up now


----------



## Daath (May 1, 2011)

Wow. That's insane. I've been robbed before. A couple times actually. It's a feeling of being raped. And it wasn't even by someone I knew. I can't imagine...


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 1, 2011)

HAdd - away
That is messed up My Friend ...
I wish I could share your pain to Bear the load !!
You need better friends.

Hadd Away .... I hope you pick it all up !
Best of luck


----------



## heir proctor (May 2, 2011)

Haddaway, I'm very sorry to hear that. That's very shitty. Hang in there though mate, things will get better.


----------



## Haddaway (May 2, 2011)

mightymiller said:


> they can be the same or better, just dont give up!! make sure you learn from this experience, you took a big hit no where to go but up now


That is exactly how I should look at it.. Perhaps I will in the end become a better person through all of this. Thanks so much for your support, Mightymiller, you are a true friend, with advice that I need at the moment.. I just wish I could go up faster  I am in such a depressed state it's ridiculous, and I feel like it's consuming me. I've had no motivation, just laying in bed is hellish. I can't do anything. And people around me are like, "wow, what is wrong with him, I've never seen him like this?!" I am seriously majorly depressed.


----------



## Haddaway (May 2, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> HAdd - away
> That is messed up My Friend ...
> I wish I could share your pain to Bear the load !!
> You need better friends.
> ...


Also, thank you, as one of my most respected posters on here. I think you are above the rest in analytical reasoning, and how you approach yoru drug use. You are a very, very insightful person. I enjoy reading your posts, hopefully when I feel better we will interact more, as that would be something very great


----------



## sven deisel (May 3, 2011)

i am guessing for someone to pull something like this sounds like someone that you have been partaking in your dope research with? if so you need to lose all the people that fuck with that shit as they may not be scumbags in the begining. it only leads to 1 thing being a piece of shit hence the name junkie


----------



## floridasucks (May 3, 2011)

sorry to hear that bad news hadd. youll get through it tho, just hang in there man. things always get better and hopefully they will soon in your case. best of luck to you man!


----------



## Haddaway (May 6, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i am guessing for someone to pull something like this sounds like someone that you have been partaking in your dope research with? if so you need to lose all the people that fuck with that shit as they may not be scumbags in the begining. it only leads to 1 thing being a piece of shit hence the name junkie


You are right on the dot, he was someone I had done opiates with, done with that completely now (and not psychedelic research, but only my stupid and almost unneeded opiate foray) He seemed disinterested in psychedelics and said he has only had bad experiences on them.. I tend to understand why now..


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 6, 2011)

Best Wishes, Hadd. I can relate to the depths where you're dwelling now. Just _know _that tomorrow _always_ brings fresh opportunities.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> he will be ok. i have done probly 7000mgs sence i started this thread


Now that's a die hard fan


----------



## NP88 (May 6, 2011)

I gave mxe another shot. This time, I took 25mg orally. It felt very similar to my first trial, during which I consumed 85mg.25 mg was not as intense obviously. It seems I prefer low oral dosage to higher insufflated doses.


----------



## sven deisel (May 6, 2011)

I hop you larned something from all of that. I can't say you wernt warned. The story with that kind of shit always has the same story line


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I gave mxe another shot. This time, I took 25mg orally. It felt very similar to my first trial, during which I consumed 85mg.25 mg was not as intense obviously. It seems I prefer low oral dosage to higher insufflated doses.


For recreational purposes it best suited to have 25mg's bumps ready at hand to be snorted every 15-20 intervals. That way you can uncover more of the dissociative feel without being mentally buried


----------



## NP88 (May 6, 2011)

That's what i did the first time, and i find it great up until i finished bumping 60mg. I then ate 25 mg more, and didn't enjoy how it was making me feel. I was a little too messed up. I felt like i couldnt walk or stand, and that's not a feeling i enjoy!

Fun stuff though at low doses.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

NP88 said:


> That's what i did the first time, and i find it great up until i finished bumping 60mg. I then ate 25 mg more, and didn't enjoy how it was making me feel. I was a little too messed up. I felt like i couldnt walk or stand, and that's not a feeling i enjoy!
> 
> Fun stuff though at low doses.


Then you might be the perfect candidate for the MDMA/ Ketamine Synergistic trials. But to be true to the temperament of a Ketamine reaction, larger doses do paralyze nerve functions and allow for more thought flow after certain filters have been shut off 

It's actually quite fun walking under the influence of Ketamine once your use to the chastising vertigo


----------



## NP88 (May 6, 2011)

I would try it out, but to me, dissociatives are as enjoyable as alcohol. I don't love either, but they can be a nice change of pace from smoking weed all the time.


----------



## sven deisel (May 6, 2011)

smoke with the mxe it realy kicks it in the ass as does the jwh-'s. well i should say the 073 and 018 but would guess they all have the same effect


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I would try it out, but to me, dissociatives are as enjoyable as alcohol. I don't love either, but they can be a nice change of pace from smoking weed all the time.


That's a great way to look at it. The first 3 times I didn't see any benefit. I guess its a tool for the older psychedelic souls!


----------



## NP88 (May 7, 2011)

Is it dangerous to take 2cb on the come down of mxe? my friend bumped about 40 mgs of mxe, and he is considering 15- 24 mg of 2cb. thoughts?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 7, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Is it dangerous to take 2cb on the come down of mxe? my friend bumped about 40 mgs of mxe, and he is considering 15- 24 mg of 2cb. thoughts?


 No. LOL Seriously? Where do you get these thoughts of danger!


----------



## sven deisel (May 7, 2011)

you should do both the 2cb and mxe at the same time. if not the other way around the mxe on the come down of 2cb will take right back into orbit. it goes very nicely with 2ce as well. and i found that just about anything you throw at just bounces right off with no effect what so every till the tail end of it. once you do break through it it comes in and out in waves


----------



## sven deisel (May 7, 2011)

sorry ment to say anything you throw at doc


----------



## NP88 (May 7, 2011)

I just like to make sure that mixing certain RCs isn't known to be dangerous. I would feel bad if my friend got sick from the combination. I read that mxe and mdai have one reported death, and I don't want to take any chances! I couldn't find much info about mixing the two substances.

Well the 2cb kicked in about 2 hours into the mxe, and he felt nuts.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 7, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I just like to make sure that mixing certain RCs isn't known to be dangerous. I would feel bad if my friend got sick from the combination. I read that mxe and mdai have one reported death, and I don't want to take any chances! I couldn't find much info about mixing the two substances.
> 
> Well the 2cb kicked in about 2 hours into the mxe, and he felt nuts.


Never knew there was report indicating the mix of MXE and MDAI was lethal? Was there an actual confirmed biopsy proving that or just read of mouth? I wouldn't see how they would interact in a bad way...


----------



## NP88 (May 7, 2011)

Im at work right now, but I think I just heard about it by reading threads where people said that someone died from the combo. Who knows if it actually happened, and if it did, maybe the substances were contaminated. I've also read of people mixing mxe and mdai with no ill effects, but I prefer to play it safe and enjoy each substance individually.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 7, 2011)

Well I can assuredly tell you that MDAI contributes to no ill effects in any combo or alone, but MXE, that's a whole different beast.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 7, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Im at work right now, but I think I just heard about it by reading threads where people said that someone died from the combo. Who knows if it actually happened, and if it did, maybe the substances were contaminated. I've also read of people mixing mxe and mdai with no ill effects, but I prefer to play it safe and enjoy each substance individually.


No shame in that buddy!

I play it safe... knowing thy body, mind, and substance equally is of most importance 

Everything else is second guessing


----------



## sven deisel (May 9, 2011)

plus some sence when it comes to mixing is a good idea. like i wouldnt say it to be a good idea to mix 3mg of doc and then take 3mg of doi. i could see that being ugly. probly wouldnt kill you but doubt it would very fun


----------



## Haddaway (May 9, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I just like to make sure that mixing certain RCs isn't known to be dangerous. I would feel bad if my friend got sick from the combination. I read that mxe and mdai have one reported death, and I don't want to take any chances! I couldn't find much info about mixing the two substances.
> 
> Well the 2cb kicked in about 2 hours into the mxe, and he felt nuts.


 Have read about that death for awhile now from multiple sources, haven't seen it confirmed though.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 9, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Have read about that death for awhile now from multiple sources, haven't seen it confirmed though.


It could easily be someone who is trying to bash both drug's credibility. I've seen it done before


----------



## mightymiller (May 9, 2011)

im fairly certain that they took far to much of each compound.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 9, 2011)

Until I see an article published from a credible source I've yet to entertain any of those notions!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 9, 2011)

I'm sure Methoxetamine has it's room for danger, what with man's inability to know his own limits, but MDAI? No. I highly doubt it would kill you even if you somehow managed to ingest a pound.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm sure Methoxetamine has it's room for danger, what with man's inability to know his own limits, but MDAI? No. I highly doubt it would kill you even if you somehow managed to ingest a pound.


Can give way to major serotonin syndrome I bet, or is that just another made up condition 

MXE on the other hand can cause some troubles... then again its always good to have a certified anesthesiologist on board


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 9, 2011)

Ive found that mixing mxe and methylone has lead to some fantastic results. Couple in a good sativa and my mind was on a whole other level. Highly recommended.

Has anyone else found that the M hole is very different from the K hole? My experience with ket is rather limited admittedly, but i felt quite different. Like it wasn't a true K hole. Granted I was ina digital celestial environment, but I still felt more connected with my body


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 9, 2011)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Ive found that mixing mxe and methylone has lead to some fantastic results. Couple in a good sativa and my mind was on a whole other level. Highly recommended.
> 
> Has anyone else found that the M hole is very different from the K hole? My experience with ket is rather limited admittedly, but i felt quite different. Like it wasn't a true K hole. Granted I was ina digital celestial environment, but I still felt more connected with my body


Ketamine truly disconnects mind from body. Methoxetamine highlights other exploratory regions, it can be said its one of the higher recreational dissociatives


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 9, 2011)

Glad to see you agree with me


----------



## sven deisel (May 10, 2011)

everyone feels safe mixing the main stream shit. Lucy k x all that was an rc at some point .what do you think is going to happen. Isn't like they are going to combine into something dasteredly


----------



## NP88 (May 10, 2011)

If antibiotics can make the birth control pill ineffective, I think ill just verify that combinations are safe  

Obviously, these are two totally different things, but I'd rather double check, then have a thread about me or a friend who combined chems and died, resulting in a ban.

When i used to take e pills, i would never mix different types, even if i got stuck with a shitty roll.

I plays it safe dawg


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 10, 2011)

NP88 said:


> If antibiotics can make the birth control pill ineffective, I think ill just verify that combinations are safe
> 
> Obviously, these are two totally different things, but I'd rather double check, then have a thread about me or a friend who combined chems and died, resulting in a ban.
> 
> ...


It's true.

Even though theres a drug with similar mechanisms also termed an analog it doesn't mean it interacts in the same manner with other drug substitutes. Every drug has a higher affinity towards a receptor which in due course has somewhat of a different metabolite half life and so on...

I rather let the bio chemist play it out in there labs rather then "it" playing with my life


----------



## NP88 (May 10, 2011)

Very well said, sir. you got a pm by the way


----------



## sven deisel (May 12, 2011)

yeah mxe is way more clear headed than k itself. i dont even realy call what mxe does a hole. it doesnt engulf you like k does. to use a tripping term mxe lacks the mind fuck


----------



## NP88 (May 17, 2011)

Interesting results from last night... I consumed ~27mg of MXE around 1130. This was after eating a heavy meal, which included a large milkshake. Around 12:15, my breathing began to change slightly, and i started feeling the come up, but it barely intensified. The strongest it got was at 3am, when i walked from my bedroom to the bathroom. It did not feel anywhere near as close as my first few experiences on doses of this size. I went to bed around 4 still feeling the numbness, along with a slight change in perception. The room seemed like its axis had been tilted. I woke up to use the bathroom at 7am, and i was sooo messed up it was like waking up from a dream, only to enter another dream. I woke up again at 10, and almost all of the numbness was gone.

Cliff notes: I ate MXE on a full stomach, and it drew the effects out over an extremely long period of time. I bet it would have made for an effective pain killer!

Too bad I'm down to my last 100mg


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear it didnt dose as you expected :/ but yah i have the same thing im a tall/big guy and stuff takes longer to kick in. If i eat it takes FOREVER..... 

How does this stuff compare to K? Or DXM (any at all?) 

i ask because im curious to try Ketamine or MXE but ive only tried DXM.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

god damned where still going on about mxe LOLeverything about it has had to be said.. This mxe thread is prob bigger than bluelights mxe thread 

but yeah mxe does have a hole tho its alot different. Its less mind fuck and transports you to some very vivid area.

Best way i can describe the differences would be mxe hole is clear and vivid/ not as visual

k hole total mind fuck that throws massive amouts of visuals at you


----------



## NP88 (May 17, 2011)

I was surprised at how my stomach contents drew the effects of MXE out over the course of hours. 

I was considering bumping 10mg around 1 am, but then that ruins the rest of the doses that i have, and it would have kept me up an additional hour or two. 

Perhaps ill order another gram and split it with my buddies.


EDIT: Still haven't had a chance to try K alone. I probably never will either... Oh well! K, mescaline, DMT are on my ever-increasing bucket list of chems.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

Thanks time from what you said i think i would prefer K but mayhaps ill just try both to see for myself. Plus dont most forums in general just say the same thing over and over  How many times are you gonna see "how do i make lsd?" or something of the sort on here.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

i want to try opium and 2ct2 next


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Thanks time from what you said i think i would prefer K but mayhaps ill just try both to see for myself. Plus dont most forums in general just say the same thing over and over  How many times are you gonna see "how do i make lsd?" or something of the sort on here.


Yeah im just fucking around  but also mxe oev are missing (imo) but k oev are still intense


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

Synchronicity lol, 
i had 2ct2 offered to me last night but turned it down.

From what i was reading it has slight MAOI properties that make it stronger/more dangerous. Any confirmation on this?


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Synchronicity lol,
> i had 2ct2 offered to me last night but turned it down.
> 
> From what i was reading it has slight MAOI properties that make it stronger/more dangerous. Any confirmation on this?


LEt me go read. hold on


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

well according to bluelight i guess it just may have maoi properties


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha not to say thats bad! Probably just not a good idea to do too many drugs/eat anything that could be harmful with MAOIs near the ingestion of sid 2ct2


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Hahaha not to say thats bad! Probably just not a good idea to do too many drugs/eat anything that could be harmful with MAOIs near the ingestion of sid 2ct2


That wouldnt be good for me cuz i love my milk products when tripping


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

No 2ct2 for timeismoney then :/
Heard opium was quite enjoyable though


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> No 2ct2 for timeismoney then :/
> Heard opium was quite enjoyable though


So have i. Cant wait to try it


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

Wish my friend was a little less straight edge he goes to china all the time on business and gets super super super cheap stuff all the time, bet he could find cheap bomb opium 

Grats btw on 4k+ posts


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Wish my friend was a little less straight edge he goes to china all the time on business and gets super super super cheap stuff all the time, bet he could find cheap bomb opium
> 
> Grats btw on 4k+ posts


Thanks bro! Yeah transform your friend china prob deff has bomb opium!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Opium is spectacular!!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (May 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Opium is spectacular!!


What is it like?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Pure comfort and euphoria. ^_^ Want some?


----------



## bilbocybin (May 17, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> yeah mxe is way more clear headed than k itself. i dont even realy call what mxe does a hole. it doesnt engulf you like k does. to use a tripping term mxe lacks the mind fuck


Agreed, I was able to research with a small amount of MXE a week or so ago, tried it solo and at the tail end of a mushroom trip. The last time I tried a larger dosage to try and get a k-hole type effect, turned off all the lights, etc. Though it seemed like the physical after effects were waaay prolonged, I woke up the next morning and my balance was all screwy and it was hard to walk for a little while, almost ten hours after dosing!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

bilbocybin said:


> Agreed, I was able to research with a small amount of MXE a week or so ago, tried it solo and at the tail end of a mushroom trip. The last time I tried a larger dosage to try and get a k-hole type effect, turned off all the lights, etc. Though it seemed like the physical after effects were waaay prolonged, I woke up the next morning and my balance was all screwy and it was hard to walk for a little while, almost ten hours after dosing!


 You are the coolest newcomer I have ever met.


----------



## sven deisel (May 17, 2011)

what's that's crypt black tar


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> what's that's crypt black tar


 Similar principle but no.  The heroin going around on the boards is brown sugar.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> What is it like?


 like heaven is flowing in through your lungs.. warm, mellow, soft, like a hug from a cloud,

makes me drive to slow..


----------



## NP88 (May 18, 2011)

35mg bump followed by a 10mg bump. Some gooooood stuff. 
Man i really wanna try opium, but I don't feel like buying a pipe to smoke it out of, and i won't throw it in the volcano.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

NP88 said:


> 35mg bump followed by a 10mg bump. Some gooooood stuff.
> Man i really wanna try opium, but I don't feel like buying a pipe to smoke it out of, and i won't throw it in the volcano.


 LOL Quite the predicament. If you've got $10 to spare message me.


----------



## NP88 (May 18, 2011)

My new living situation is really going to hinder any research there is to be made... 






Translation: I'm not in college any more


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Puff Puff Pass Pass boys !!


----------



## sven deisel (May 18, 2011)

hmm $10 a g?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 19, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> hmm $10 a g?


No. LMAO No no no. 10 for a nice pipe.


----------



## sven deisel (May 19, 2011)

ahh yes the $10 pipe its like a sore dick you cant beat it


----------



## sven deisel (May 21, 2011)

is there a mxe hcl salt now that i am unawear of?


----------



## floridasucks (May 21, 2011)

i got a gram of what is suppose to be mxe. the problem is it looks and smells different than the mxe im used to.

what ive had before was a pure white powder. what i have now is an off yellow substance in crystal shards. 

the smell is similar to molly. a coconut/anise smell. taste is slightly bitter. 

MXE should be active at 10mg, i took 10mg oral and felt nothing. 20mg insufflated, it burned bad for a good 20 mins, no other effects felt. 40mg oral, around 30min in i felt slight stimulation, anxiety, shaking hands. 40mg felt like i was on some type of stimulant and left me agitated as it wore off.

so im fairly sure this is not MXE, any ideas what it could be? im pretty sure the source it came from also has 4mmc, maybe this is what i got. i had taken some crappy pics ill have to post later, my cam is dead.

pics-- sorry for the quality i cant use this cam. ill try to get a better one.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 21, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> i got a gram of what is suppose to be mxe. the problem is it looks and smells different than the mxe im used to.
> 
> what ive had before was a pure white powder. what i have now is an off yellow substance in crystal shards.
> 
> ...


the bitter coconut taste smell always associates me with methylone. I cant remember how god aweful that shit is. its smell and taste is infused in me


----------



## mightymiller (May 21, 2011)

looks scary, maybe mec? ive never seen methylone with crystals that big. but ive never seen mec soo.... just my best guess.


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 21, 2011)

Hmmm ... Interesting ....a mystery compound .... LOL
Florida ... careful man ... I enjoy your company in this life ...
Feed it to 'Mikey' first !!


----------



## mightymiller (May 21, 2011)

lol just get it replaced dont feed that to anyone. unless they cant help themselves  message where it came from and raise a concern or dump it!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (May 21, 2011)

yea im in the process of asking the person it came from. until then im not doing anymore.


----------



## floridasucks (May 21, 2011)

so its apparently coke. lab synthesized.


----------



## sven deisel (May 22, 2011)

i highly doubt that


----------



## floridasucks (May 22, 2011)

well after a night of 75mg doses shared between 5 people. i can assure you this was cocaine. very very good cocaine. 

nothing like what im used to but it was no doubt a definite coke high. 

everyone got 2 75-80mg doses and we were all geeked like we did some good yayo.

i was very surprised.


----------



## sven deisel (May 22, 2011)

so someone sent coke in place of mxe?


----------



## sven deisel (May 22, 2011)

hold on you said b4 it burnt like hell/ umm i hate to break this to you but super gppd coke wont burn you but numb you to your lungs. if it is super good butter


----------



## floridasucks (May 22, 2011)

it did burn. for about 10 mins. then it felt like good yay. supposedly the reason it burns is cause from an impure synthesis.


----------



## heir proctor (May 23, 2011)

I don't think you would have gotten coke...maybe a cathinone that has similar properties, but not cocaine. Was this from a vendor or did you get it via a group buy? There seems to be talk of some "abnormal" mxe floating around on other parts of the internet.


----------



## sven deisel (May 23, 2011)

i dont even think it was mxe at all. mxe doesnt look like a bag of salt


----------



## floridasucks (May 23, 2011)

it was from a vendor. im sure it was not MXE. now way it was that by how i felt. 

ive done lots of coke and this gave the exact feeling of high quality blow. 

the vendor saw the pics of it that i took so i would think he knows what hes talking about.


----------



## sven deisel (May 23, 2011)

let me get this straight some asshole sends you something thats sposed to be mxe. its the wrong thing it burns your nose for 10 min. and you think he knows what hes talking about. are you a fucking retard?


----------



## floridasucks (May 23, 2011)

no need to be a fucking dick. 

did you ever try synthesized coke? if it was impure maybe thats why it burned and looked like something else.

i dont really give a fuck, all im saying is that the effect from it was the same as good coke. 

all my friends and i had a great time with it anyway and its all good cause im getting a replacement.


----------



## sven deisel (May 23, 2011)

if ur happy I guess that's all that matters


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> no need to be a fucking dick.
> 
> did you ever try synthesized coke? if it was impure maybe thats why it burned and looked like something else.
> 
> ...


Sure it's not Meph? Sounds like it.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 10, 2011)

what would 75mg of mephedrone do to you if you snorted it?


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> what would 75mg of mephedrone do to you if you snorted it?


It would probably be similar to a 150-180mg bomb, with a bigger rush. Very coked out feeling, but more euphoric. Same stimulant effects where you seriously can't stop compulsively redose (or you want to). I could see even a experienced coke user thinking he got some fire ass coke, uncomparable to any coke he's ever tried (but that's cause meph is way better than coke)
It also adds up, as mephedrone hurts INTENSE when snorted, for a good long while (5-10 min and slowly fades) The pic looks like some crystal meph I had also(99% purity)


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 10, 2011)

hmm seems very similar. ive never tried meph so i dont know the difference. well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah thats what i think as well noone in there right mind is going to just send coke out in the mail as mxe. you shouldnt deal them anymore. thats how people get hurt. besides coke dont burn for ten min. you could probly mix lab coke with drain-o and it would numb out the drain-o in a matter of seconds. reak fire cracker coke will numb the top half of your body. but finding true butter like that is odd at least around were i live. you cab hardly find powder it all goes to be made into rock


----------



## g0aky (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I´m new here and to drugs in general, so please be gentle.

MXE sound amazing, and I´ve been contemplating getting myself some. Now, I´m familiar with weed and alcohol, but I haven´t tried anything more than that, yet. I have a few questions that I hope you guys will take your time to answer.

How do I get the best first experience possible with MXE? I´m probably gonna sit around chilling in my apartment, listening to music, maybe play some video games.
How many milligram per dose for a "lightweight"? I don´t want to be completely overwhelmed.
And how would I go about getting it into my system? What´s the best way? I´d rather not IV or plug it.

Also, the site I´m ordering from is (vendorname), which seems to be a reputable vendor, according to safeorscam

Thanks in advance, cheers!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome! Please edit your post and remove the vendor name.


For a first time, I would recommend splitting 25mg into 2 doses... start with half and take more about an hour later. Snorting it seems to be the method of choice, but it can also be ingested. You should be fine chillin at your place... don't be alarmed if you have trouble walking, or if you seem to be standing up at an angle lol. This is normal. The effects last longer than those of ketamine... approximately twice as long from what I've read... so be careful!


----------



## g0aky (Jun 13, 2011)

I edited the post accordingly.
Is there any safe way at all to snort it without weighing it precisely on a scale? I don´t have one at the moment. I was thinking of ordering 250mg and splitting it into 10 equal sized doses of 25mg. Is this too risky? I really don´t wanna kill myself, but it seems like it´d work if I am careful enough. Of course, I´d have to rely on the vendor to supply me exactly 250mg, or it could go wrong. Thoughts?

I´d like to combo it with weed too, maybe for my second time. Is this a good idea?
Also, when would be the best time to take the second dose of 25mg?

Cheers, smoking a bowl atm.. good vibes, man


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

g0aky said:


> I edited the post accordingly.
> Is there any safe way at all to snort it without weighing it precisely on a scale? I don´t have one at the moment. I was thinking of ordering 250mg and splitting it into 10 equal sized doses of 25mg. Is this too risky? I really don´t wanna kill myself, but it seems like it´d work if I am careful enough. Of course, I´d have to rely on the vendor to supply me exactly 250mg, or it could go wrong. Thoughts?
> 
> I´d like to combo it with weed too, maybe for my second time. Is this a good idea?
> ...


 All I have to say is it's 10x safer than snorting some 2ce this way. But if you have to do it this way, please do a tester dose first of say 5mg. If it stings at all, it is NOT mxe. MXE feels like your snorting flour. AKA, doesn't hurt, even if you snorted the whole bag. (trust me, I've snorted 500mg of MXE in one go, fucking was hard to get it all up there, caked all in my throat and shit)

Cheers


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

g0aky said:


> I edited the post accordingly.
> Is there any safe way at all to snort it without weighing it precisely on a scale? I don´t have one at the moment. I was thinking of ordering 250mg and splitting it into 10 equal sized doses of 25mg. Is this too risky? I really don´t wanna kill myself, but it seems like it´d work if I am careful enough. Of course, I´d have to rely on the vendor to supply me exactly 250mg, or it could go wrong. Thoughts?
> 
> I´d like to combo it with weed too, maybe for my second time. Is this a good idea?
> ...


 Also, if you combo it weed, expect a "hmm, I feel pretty fuck weird" trip to turn into a "WHAT THE FUCK?! I AM BECOMING A SINGULAR POINT OF REALITY *gargle*" potentially that is.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't eyeball something like mxe... But if you must, cut it into 20 lines, maybe even more. You won't die from taking too much MXE (in the amount that you are ordering), but you might over do it, and wish you hadn't done so much. there are quality scales that cost under $50 shipped. 

If you are snorting it, take the 2nd dose 45 minutes to an hour later. If you are consuming it orally, idk... add another 45 minutes between? I don't remember how long it took for it to kick in when I ate it...

Smoking weed is really crazy on mxe! It's like smoking while drinking, if you don't do it regularly. Each substance just intensifies the other, and you get the spins almost. I might be incorrect, however, because two nights ago I smoked a bunch of joints and had a couple beers after bumping about 33mgs. I had to close one eye to text on my phone, and I had to watch scenes from tron legacy over and over to figure out what was going on. It was a very insightful night, however. I'm glad I did it!


EDIT: Like Hadd said, always allergy test first! Foolishly enough, I have never done this! As you can see in this thread, there is something circulating around that is mislabeled as MXE.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I wouldn't eyeball something like mxe... But if you must, cut it into 20 lines, maybe even more. You won't die from taking too much MXE (in the amount that you are ordering), but you might over do it, and wish you hadn't done so much. there are quality scales that cost under $50 shipped.
> 
> If you are snorting it, take the 2nd dose 45 minutes to an hour later. If you are consuming it orally, idk... add another 45 minutes between? I don't remember how long it took for it to kick in when I ate it...
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that is very common for dissociatives. It fucking happens to me EVERY FUCKING time. EVERY time. Just because I usually do such high doses, (I'm talking about the seeing double thing, and ONLY being able to see with one eye close), I've practically lived for days with one eye closed at times, lol.


----------



## g0aky (Jun 13, 2011)

I really appreciate all this info, thanks a bunch. How do I allergy test the MXE? Was that the tester dose of 5mg you were talking about?


----------



## NP88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Test (snort) a tiny bit, 5mg , and make sure you don't have a bad reaction.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

g0aky said:


> I really appreciate all this info, thanks a bunch. How do I allergy test the MXE? Was that the tester dose of 5mg you were talking about?


Yes, and snorting MXE isn't that bad in my opinion because it isn't that effective. Snorting 25mg MXE, and 25mg up the ass is two different things. MXE rectally is fucking awesome. Only way I do it.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have ulcerative colitis. I have a feeling plugging may not be the best thing for me to do haha. Im also not too crazy about the whole idea... but I'm sure its worth it!


----------



## g0aky (Jun 13, 2011)

When I snort the 5mg, how will I know if I´m having an allergic reaction or similar? If I don´t ask this, I´ll probably end up thinking the high I got from the 5mg was an allergic reaction. Or maybe not, this is probably a stupid question. 

If I was to attempt plugging, would it be wise to dissolve the compound in lukewarm water first? 

Also, while I´m at it, can you recommend me any other research chemicals that is enjoyable, but not too overwhelming for a noob like me? 
Something that is, perhaps, near or as widely available as Methoxetamine? Thanks in advance guys, it´s awesome to have a place for discussing stuff like this.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

g0aky said:


> When I snort the 5mg, how will I know if I´m having an allergic reaction or similar? If I don´t ask this, I´ll probably end up thinking the high I got from the 5mg was an allergic reaction. Or maybe not, this is probably a stupid question.
> 
> If I was to attempt plugging, would it be wise to dissolve the compound in lukewarm water first?
> 
> ...


 Yes, please use a oral syringe for rectal injection, and dissolve in warm water. 
What types of drugs are you looking for?


----------



## g0aky (Jun 13, 2011)

Legal RCs, mainly. I have no idea whether or not this is too big of a category. I guess I want something to chill at my PC with; watching movies, listening to music etc.
Ever heard abou*t MDAI?

*I think I´ll get a couple hours of sleep before my exam tommorow, wish me luck! 
I will check the thread tommorow.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

g0aky said:


> Legal RCs, mainly. I have no idea whether or not this is too big of a category. I guess I want something to chill at my PC with; watching movies, listening to music etc.
> Ever heard abou*t MDAI?
> 
> *I think I´ll get a couple hours of sleep before my exam tommorow, wish me luck!
> I will check the thread tommorow.


Yes, that's a very broad category. There's downer RCs, stimulant RCs, psychedelic RCs, etc, etc.

Of course I know MDAI. I doubt you could tell me a RC I don't know.


----------



## g0aky (Jun 14, 2011)

My vendor has MDAI in stock, would you recommend it for a beginner like me? I´ve never tried MDMA, but always wanted to. How similar are the effects from your personal experience?
Also, which psychedelic RCs have you tried, and which ones were worth it?


----------



## NP88 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mdai is similar to mdma in effects, only not quite as intense. It is non neurotoxic, so I would recommend it! 6 apb is supposedly similar to mdma, but I know almost nothing about it, and would recommend it at your own risk!


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 14, 2011)

for very nice oev's 25c nbome is good stuff. very strong tho. if you ned help with dosing it down to a liquid pm me ill tell you how to break it down


----------



## NP88 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be reading the big and dandy thread on blue light, and possibly start looking for some for future use...


Also, what downer RCs are there besides phenazapam and that morphine analog (dermorphin perhaps?) ?


----------

